# What the **** is going on with BSNL BB?



## ithehappy (Mar 22, 2013)

Came back from UK today, and what the **** is going on with BSNL BB? It's been pathetic for straight two weeks now, obvisuly I didn't use for those days when I was outisde, but my mom is saying it was same! I normally get 1.6-1.7 mbps, now it's 0.3 mbps, upload speed is alright. Been using BSNL for 7-8 years or more, never seen a problem like this.
Sometimes Youtube works all fine, with full speed (225 KB/s), yet the browsing speed is slow. A standard 5 mb photo is taking 5+ minutes to load, which used to take some seconds. I had faced this problem before as well, but it all got solved within 2 or max 3 days.
I don't have a 3G plan, as I always use WiFi both in home and office, but this is getting beyond tolerance. Filed a complain before going abroad, idiots called, and asked me to 'format' my PC, I asked them to 'format' their office. I filed another complain just few minutes back, a dumb will call tomorrow and say some usual nonsense again.
Could anyone confirm if he/she is facing a same problem like me?

PS: The problem is not there after 12 or 1 a.m. But it comes back again at morning!!


----------



## pratyush997 (Mar 22, 2013)

Same freaking thing is going on with me! 
Facing it now!


----------



## ithehappy (Mar 23, 2013)

Hmm, so not only me. Where are you located?


----------



## vidhubhushan (Mar 23, 2013)

someone once said about bsnl bb - "JAB yeh chalta hai to isse achchha kuchh nahin hota"
i asked - "JAB?" and he replied - "YES! JAB!"
this was some 5-6 years back but i have got the same feedback even now. most of the support staff is useless.
btw - airtel people told me once to format the pc (regarding speed issue). i said - come, select any PC (in my office) and sit with me. i will get a new HDD and format and then install OS using original CD. then it will be all yours. then i will not take any excuse for speed issue. the guy vanished for 2 weeks. 
tata photon person once said and i formatted the laptop of a colleague 3 times, last time in front of the tata guy. he then said it is beyond his capabilities. my colleague was not listening to me initially and he thought it is problem at their end and wanted tata guy to fix it. i then fixed it by applying a windows patch.


----------



## CommanderShawnzer (Mar 23, 2013)

ithehappy said:


> Came back from UK today, and what the **** is going on with BSNL BB? It's been pathetic for straight two weeks now, obvisuly I didn't use for those days when I was outisde, but my mom is saying it was same! I normally get 1.6-1.7 mbps, now it's 0.3 mbps, upload speed is alright. Been using BSNL for 7-8 years or more, never seen a problem like this.
> Sometimes Youtube works all fine, with full speed (225 KB/s), yet the browsing speed is slow. A standard 5 mb photo is taking 5+ minutes to load, which used to take some seconds. I had faced this problem before as well, but it all got solved within 2 or max 3 days.
> I don't have a 3G plan, as I always use WiFi both in home and office, but this is getting beyond tolerance. Filed a complain before going abroad, idiots called, *and asked me to 'format' my PC, I asked them to 'format' their office*. I filed another complain just few minutes back, a dumb will call tomorrow and say some usual nonsense again.
> Could anyone confirm if he/she is facing a same problem like me?
> ...



What a badass reply
anyways MTNL ki Jai!
the best Public Sector BB


----------



## ithehappy (Mar 23, 2013)

Today is same! Probably the 15th day straight. 
Usually an idiot called and asked if the phone line was okay and before giving me chance to say anything disconnected the line.
My tolerance level is near broken!


----------



## CommanderShawnzer (Mar 23, 2013)

ithehappy said:


> Today is same! Probably the 15th day straight.
> Usually an idiot called and asked if the phone line was okay and before giving me chance to say anything disconnected the line.
> My tolerance level is near broken!



go to their nearest "office" or Telephone Exchange
And give them a piece of mind


----------



## whitestar_999 (Mar 23, 2013)

give example of some site you are having problem with.i will check with my bsnl connection.also just to be sure in your modem info page confirm that snr values are above 20(or at least 15) for both down & upstream.


----------



## Mario (Mar 23, 2013)

ithehappy said:


> Came back from UK today, and what the **** is going on with BSNL BB? It's been pathetic for straight two weeks now, obvisuly I didn't use for those days when I was outisde, but my mom is saying it was same! I normally get 1.6-1.7 mbps, now it's 0.3 mbps, upload speed is alright. Been using BSNL for 7-8 years or more, never seen a problem like this.
> Sometimes Youtube works all fine, with full speed (225 KB/s), yet the browsing speed is slow. A standard 5 mb photo is taking 5+ minutes to load, which used to take some seconds. I had faced this problem before as well, but it all got solved within 2 or max 3 days.
> I don't have a 3G plan, as I always use WiFi both in home and office, but this is getting beyond tolerance. Filed a complain before going abroad, idiots called, and asked me to 'format' my PC, I asked them to 'format' their office. I filed another complain just few minutes back, a dumb will call tomorrow and say some usual nonsense again.
> Could anyone confirm if he/she is facing a same problem like me?
> ...



Me too facing strange issues for about 2 weeks now - but in my case, browsing speed is like it used to be, but speeds while streaming and downloading without download manager are about one-sixth of the usual.
On top of that, earlier, on lodging complaint, line guy used to come to check cable (and in my case, it was almost always the damn cable that had some issues) but now "complaints" are getting resolved automatically without anyone showing up or calling to verify.
Oh and they increased tariff by 50 bucks to rub salt on the wound I guess!

Funny thing is, SNR/Attn/usual modem values are all as they used to be...and they used to be pretty good and still are.



whitestar_999 said:


> give example of some site you are having problem with.i will check with my bsnl connection.also just to be sure in your modem info page confirm that snr values are above 20(or at least 15) for both down & upstream.



Can you try streaming from listen.grooveshark.com? Earlier I never got any stuttering but that's all I get now.

I have nothing to dl from torrents now so cannot confirm that...thinking of dl-ing some *nix distro via torrent just to check this.


----------



## ithehappy (Mar 23, 2013)

whitestar_999 said:


> give example of some site you are having problem with.i will check with my bsnl connection.also just to be sure in your modem info page confirm that snr values are above 20(or at least 15) for both down & upstream.


Try this photo for example,
*www.digitalcamerareview.com/assets/21966.jpg

It's been 5 minutes so far, and the photo is not loaded half yet!
And I don't see any SNR values under modem status, Noise margin and Line attenuation are there!


----------



## Mario (Mar 24, 2013)

ithehappy said:


> Try this photo for example,
> *www.digitalcamerareview.com/assets/21966.jpg
> 
> It's been 5 minutes so far, and the photo is not loaded half yet!
> And I don't see any SNR values under modem status, Noise margin and Line attenuation are there!



Photo loading at around sixth of its usual speed!
Is that noise margin metric above 40? Is it showing a value you usually see or something far less? If less, it might mean line (or some other hardware on the line) issue!


----------



## ithehappy (Mar 24, 2013)

Mario said:


> Photo loading at around sixth of its usual speed!
> Is that noise margin metric above 40? Is it showing a value you usually see or something far less? If less, it might mean line (or some other hardware on the line) issue!


See the attached pic. The thing is I rarely open my router login page, so I can't say if these values are lower than normal or not.
Btw- Did that photo load for you fully? Mine is not even loading fully, it's almost 10 mins now!
The wondering thing is after 12 or 1 am everything seems to be normal! ****in nonsense.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Mar 24, 2013)

photo is downloading at ~90KB/s speed which i say is usual for browser without download manager but getting very poor ping result(100% packet loss) & tracert result(20 out of 30 hops timed out).try it with some proxy site.

your upstream noise margin(aka SNR) of 11 is very low considering attenuation is only 3.at this attenuation value it should be ~25 at least.


----------



## Mario (Mar 24, 2013)

ithehappy said:


> See the attached pic. The thing is I rarely open my router login page, so I can't say if these values are lower than normal or not.
> Btw- Did that photo load for you fully? Mine is not even loading fully, it's almost 10 mins now!
> The wondering thing is after 12 or 1 am everything seems to be normal! ****in nonsense.
> View attachment 9591



That photo opened for me in about 2 minutes (but it would usually take seconds).
Your Noise margin ratio is okayish, not great! Downstream attn is pretty high actually - get your line checked for minute rips/tears. Pick up the receiver and dial 1, do you hear crackling sounds?

At least it becomes okay for you after 12, no such luck for me 



whitestar_999 said:


> photo is downloading at ~90KB/s speed which i say is usual for browser without download manager but getting very poor ping result(100% packet loss) & tracert result(20 out of 30 hops timed out).try it with some proxy site.
> 
> your upstream noise margin(aka SNR) of 11 is very low considering attenuation is only 3.at this attenuation value it should be ~25 at least.




Packet drops - exactly what seems to be happening to me!


----------



## ithehappy (Mar 24, 2013)

90 KB/s is fine, totally.
What proxy site should I test? No idea!
The only thing working fully is the YouTube videos which are downloaded via IDM, at 220 KB/s.
Torrents are being downloaded at 120 KB/s, which is decent. Problem exists on everywhere else.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Mar 24, 2013)

@Mario,attenuation value depends on your home's distance from local exchange & to get single digit values your home must be within a Km from local exchange.my value is 41 because i am about 3.5km away from exchange & 2mbps is not a problem.

@ithehappy,try anonymouse,ninjaproxy,hidemyass(just search in google).


----------



## ithehappy (Mar 24, 2013)

@Mario: Dialed 1. Absolutely no noise. After some secs heard busy tone.
My local exchange is less than 1 km from my home.
Are you located in Calcutta?
PS: Could this be the land line I'm using? Those idiots always say if you are not using a BSNL phone there will be problem. Honestly I never believed that ****! However I'm using it for more than 4 years though.


----------



## Mario (Mar 24, 2013)

ithehappy said:


> 90 KB/s is fine, totally.
> What proxy site should I test? No idea!
> The only thing working fully is the YouTube videos which are downloaded via IDM, at 220 KB/s.
> Torrents are being downloaded at 120 KB/s, which is decent. Problem exists on everywhere else.



In my case too, if I dl something with a Dl mgr, it downloads at the usual speed, but if I dl with Fox, it drops to a sixth of its usual


----------



## whitestar_999 (Mar 24, 2013)

@ithehappy,i am assuming you are using an adsl filter to separate incoming telephone line to split into phone & broadband line.as for noise margin its fine & telephone or no telephone it doesn't matter as long as you are using the adsl splitter.


----------



## pratyush997 (Mar 24, 2013)

Everything is back to normal now 
imgur: the simple image sharer


----------



## Mario (Mar 24, 2013)

whitestar_999 said:


> @Mario,attenuation value depends on your home's distance from local exchange & to get single digit values your home must be within a Km from local exchange.my value is 41 because i am about 3.5km away from exchange & 2mbps is not a problem.
> 
> @Technoholic,try anonymouse,ninjaproxy,hidemyass(just search in google).



Well, I was saying that in comparison to the SNR value he's getting, its almost 50%! Whats yours? 
And if it helps, I am most definitely not within 1 km of my local exchange (ah! miss those days) and yet have attn. in single digits!



ithehappy said:


> @Mario: Dialed 1. Absolutely no noise. After some secs heard busy tone.
> My local exchange is less than 1 km from my home.
> Are you located in Calcutta?
> PS: Could this be the land line I'm using? Those idiots always say if you are not using a BSNL phone there will be problem. Honestly I never believed that ****! However I'm using it for more than 4 years though.



Yes, this is one of their fav ones, I have got it too at times..."If you have a phone that has a display, BB wont work properly...Get BSNL 'plain' telephone" .. How does it work at all the other times when it does then?

Now I just tell them I keep my phone disconnected except when I need to make calls during which I disconnect my BB.

Same here, been using same telephone for many years. Your line seems ok. But try anyway, disconnect the landline (from splitter, not from the a55 of the phone itself) and check if it "affects" your BB at all..Its anyway after 12 so I am guessing your problem should be going away anyway for sometime.

@whitestar: Why do you keep referring to ithehappy as technoholic? Or did I get something wrong?


----------



## nginx (Mar 24, 2013)

Its always the same BS with all technicians and call center CC, doesn't matter whether they work for BSNL or TATA or Airtel. This is how the interaction usually goes:

1) Disconnect ethernet cable from Modem/Router and reconnect.
2) Restart PC.
3) If problem not solved, restart again.
4) If problem still not solved, format PC.
5) "We have noted down your complaint and will get back to you later". Translation: We have no idea how to fix it, we are just stalling and buying time.


----------



## pratyush997 (Mar 24, 2013)

nginx said:


> Its always the same BS with all technicians and call center CC, doesn't matter whether they work for BSNL or TATA or Airtel. This is how the interaction usually goes:
> 
> 1) Disconnect ethernet cable from Modem/Router and reconnect.
> 2) Restart PC.
> ...


Edited


----------



## ithehappy (Mar 24, 2013)

Speed is increasing.......a same sized photo as above is now opening in 2 mins! God these ****ers won't allow me to sleep!

PS: And it's normal! For 6 hours I guess.
*www.speedtest.net/result/2595044051.png


----------



## Mario (Mar 24, 2013)

nginx said:


> Its always the same BS with all technicians and call center CC, doesn't matter whether they work for BSNL or TATA or Airtel. This is how the interaction usually goes:
> 
> 1) Disconnect ethernet cable from Modem/Router and reconnect.
> 2) Restart PC.
> ...



What??????????! So many steps? For me, its straight to number 4, whenever I call and IF I get connected, "pc format korte hobe, OS bolun?" (English translation: Your PC needs to be formatted, Tell me which OS you are using?) Oh, and they have not heard of any OS other than "Oo-in-doze"!



ithehappy said:


> Speed is increasing.......a same sized photo as above is now opening in 2 mins! God these ****ers won't allow me to sleep!
> 
> PS: And it's normal! For 6 hours I guess.
> 
> ...



I am so god-damned envious of you right now - I have had a long sad day, and I am trying to cheer myself up with an episode of Family Guy streaming from gorillavid before I finally sign off for the day, but well, BSNL has other plans!


----------



## whitestar_999 (Mar 24, 2013)

looks like i need to go to sleep too.was on another thread with technoholic & somehow confused ithehappy with him here.

@mario,by distance from exchange i mean the length of wire not physical/road distance.even if someone's house is within a km of exchange but the wiring is in lots of loops & turns then the wire length will be more than 1km.it all depends on underground wire layout for that area.similarly even if your home is more than a km away from exchange but wiring is pretty much straight then it is possible that wire length is smaller than the road/route from your home to exchange.also there is no relation between SNR & attenuation values.my downstream SNR is 26 & downstream attn is 43 but sometimes SNR drops to 20 & even 12 but still my connection works fine.SNR values affect connection/disconnection & are independent of wire length hence no relation with attn values though they do depend on sync rates but that is not of concern here in India because of low speed adsl connections(less than 10mbps).


----------



## Mario (Mar 24, 2013)

whitestar_999 said:


> looks like i need to go to sleep too.was on another thread with technoholic & somehow confused ithehappy with him here.
> 
> @mario,by distance from exchange i mean the length of wire not physical/road distance.even if someone's house is within a km of exchange but the wiring is in lots of loops & turns then the wire length will be more than 1km.it all depends on underground wire layout for that area.similarly even if your home is more than a km away from exchange but wiring is pretty much straight then it is possible that wire length is smaller than the road/route from your home to exchange.also there is no relation between SNR & attenuation values.my downstream SNR is 26 & downstream attn is 43 but sometimes SNR drops to 20 & even 12 but still my connection works fine.SNR values affect connection/disconnection & are independent of wire length hence no relation with attn values though they do depend on sync rates but that is not of concern here in India because of low speed adsl connections(less than 10mbps).



Hmm..thanks for the detailed explanation, I do not claim to be an expert in this field anyway, but in my experience, low SNR and high Attn = very bad BB experience. And in my case, at least, even with the most straight wires, they would not manage to cover the distance (or rather displacement) inside 1000 m.  But I do agree with you that these appear to be unrelated because I cannot deny having seen the fact that even though my SNR has hit single digits with my Attn going upto double digits, at times, my BB has remained working and working in its usual fashion. (although that has been very rare)


----------



## ithehappy (Mar 24, 2013)

Well some terms here are beyond me, and I can proudly call myself an idiot in this matter, but I just checked my connection status again as it is back to normal now, and it's same, I mean those Attn values you guys are talking about.
So to sum it up, horrible browsing speed = same attn value, normal browsing speed = same attn values!

@Maroi: Lol, you are Bengali too. Well my call experience goes like this, putting it in spoiler as I don't wanna translate it in English,


Spoiler



BSNL dumb: Line thik ache?
I: Na.
BSNL dumb: Ekhon ekbar check korun to...
I: (After seriously checking...)Na.
BSNL dumb: Daran dekchi. Machine e anti virus lagano ache?
I: Ha.
BSNL dumb: Ki anti virus?
I: Avast.
BSNL dumb: (totally confused, as he never heard of it before) Kena na pirated?
I: Kena. (Well that's a lie for Avast, but was never for NIS)
BSNl dumb: Machine ta tahole format korte hobe...
I: Kora hoyeche.
BSNL dumb: Thik hoini, abar korun. Kaoke deke koran.
I : Hang up the phone.



Lets do all the important stuffs now......it's like a 10k Adidas shoe is selling at 1k, just for 6 hours, get as many as you can.
Nonsense.


----------



## gagan_kumar (Mar 24, 2013)

vidhubhushan said:


> someone once said about bsnl bb - "JAB yeh chalta hai to isse achchha kuchh nahin hota"
> i asked - "JAB?" and he replied - "YES! JAB!"
> this was some 5-6 years back but i have got the same feedback even now. most of the support staff is useless.
> btw - airtel people told me once to format the pc (regarding speed issue). i said - come, select any PC (in my office) and sit with me. i will get a new HDD and format and then install OS using original CD. then it will be all yours. then i will not take any excuse for speed issue. the guy vanished for 2 weeks.
> tata photon person once said and i formatted the laptop of a colleague 3 times, last time in front of the tata guy. he then said it is beyond his capabilities. my colleague was not listening to me initially and he thought it is problem at their end and wanted tata guy to fix it. i then fixed it by applying a windows patch.



dude i want to add one thing i made a complaint yesterday(day before) and like 3 people came today(day before) i wasn't really expecting this fast service.....


----------



## whitestar_999 (Mar 24, 2013)

to put in simple terms:
attenuation---depends on distance from exchange---more the distance more its value---affects speeds negatively.i.e.more its value less will be speeds.unless it is more than 50 you don't need to worry.
SNR/noise margin---depends on line condition---better the line more will be its value---affects connection/disconnection positively.i.e.more its value more stable will be connection & lesser the value more will be frequent disconnections/reconnections.minimum required value is 10 for a stable connection.


----------



## Mario (Mar 24, 2013)

ithehappy said:


> Well some terms here are beyond me, and I can proudly call myself an idiot in this matter, but I just checked my connection status again as it is back to normal now, and it's same, I mean those Attn values you guys are talking about.
> So to sum it up, horrible browsing speed = same attn value, normal browsing speed = same attn values!
> 
> @Maroi: Lol, you are Bengali too. Well my call experience goes like this, putting it in spoiler as I don't wanna translate it in English,
> ...



Nice analogy! BTW, I know Bengali but I never said, I am one 



whitestar_999 said:


> to put in simple terms:
> attenuation---depends on distance from exchange---more the distance more its value---affects speeds negatively.i.e.more its value less will be speeds.unless it is more than 50 you don't need to worry.
> SNR/noise margin---depends on line condition---better the line more will be its value---affects connection/disconnection positively.i.e.more its value more stable will be connection & lesser the value more will be frequent disconnections/reconnections.minimum required value is 10 for a stable connection.



Correct. BUT, even with a nice steady SNR of around 42, the DSLAM keeps screwing me! (referring to connection/disconnection here).

Actually for the last 10 mins or so, I am noticing an improvement. So, maybe, like ithehappy, I am getting my "Adidas"-s now!



gta0gagan said:


> dude i want to add one thing i made a complaint yesterday(day before) and like 3 people came today(day before) i wasn't really expecting this fast service.....



Dude, this is Calcutta! That is Bangalore! Nuff said!


----------



## whitestar_999 (Mar 24, 2013)

DSLAM port error is rare & usually means some kind of hardware error/failure at local exchange.if this is the case then nothing can be done from user's side except complaining.btw i never faced any such issue even during the rainy season last year when i ran my bsnl connection for 2 whole months at SNR values of 9-10.


----------



## Mario (Mar 24, 2013)

whitestar_999 said:


> DSLAM port error is rare & usually means some kind of hardware error/failure at local exchange.if this is the case then nothing can be done from user's side except complaining.btw i never faced any such issue even during the rainy season last year when i ran my bsnl connection for 2 whole months at SNR values of 9-10.



Well my connection is running "fine" now, it seems; but I am pretty sure, its gonna return to its bad self some hours later!


----------



## pratyush997 (Mar 24, 2013)

OKay Back to normal!


----------



## Arnab (Mar 24, 2013)

I am always having problem with PINGs, Its always bad and never allows me to play games clearly. 
My SNR is 10 db , is it ok? 

Also, I get sudden disconnections and somtimes it doesnt allow me to connect.. I am really getting Freaked Off!


----------



## Mario (Mar 24, 2013)

Mario said:


> Well my connection is running "fine" now, it seems; but I am pretty sure, its gonna return to its bad self some hours later!



And we are back to issues again! Frequent disconnections every 15~30 minutes, random packet drops (anywhere from 10~100%), all with steady SNR of >40.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Mar 24, 2013)

Arnab said:


> I am always having problem with PINGs, Its always bad and never allows me to play games clearly.
> My SNR is 10 db , is it ok?
> 
> Also, I get sudden disconnections and somtimes it doesnt allow me to connect.. I am really getting Freaked Off!


10 is too low except maybe in rainy season when your line condition is already not good to begin with.you should get at least ~20(downstream as well as upstream) SNR.call local exchange & tell them you have noise problem in telephone line(you should be able to hear it in phone) & frequent disconnections in net.also no matter how good bsnl connection status is ping values will always be bad & not suitable for smooth gaming.

@mario,looks like universal bsnl network problem.i just tried again that digitalcamera photo & this time it is downloading at an avg speed of ~15KB/s compared to 90KB/s of last night at 1AM.


----------



## gopi_vbboy (Mar 24, 2013)

Don't go by SNR values as they have no meaning for BSNL.The bsnl technician
himself told me that whole line is copper wire and they don't care about SNR.

The best thing is to get lineman to  fix  it ASAP.All other reason are BS.
I  had so many adventures with bsnl.

Once I had same issue of slow internet for 4 weeks. They asked me to clear browsing history which i never accepted.
But the actual reason was they did not connect one line of wire at exchange when i changed my place of residence .
Lazy buggers.The technician was later wondering how internet was connecting when its not connected to exchange switch.
May be was magic i guess.


----------



## Arnab (Mar 24, 2013)

whitestar_999 said:


> 10 is too low except maybe in rainy season when your line condition is already not good to begin with.you should get at least ~20(downstream as well as upstream) SNR.call local exchange & tell them you have noise problem in telephone line(you should be able to hear it in phone) & frequent disconnections in net.also no matter how good bsnl connection status is ping values will always be bad & not suitable for smooth gaming.
> 
> @mario,looks like universal bsnl network problem.i just tried again that digitalcamera photo & this time it is downloading at an avg speed of ~15KB/s compared to 90KB/s of last night at 1AM.



Ok, So I am calling the Line man and asking them to check my lines. I think there are some joints or cuts thats casuing this low SNR. 
BSNL has started a new Service named FTTH, Have you Heard of it? 



> Don't go by SNR values as they have no meaning for BSNL.The bsnl technician
> himself told me that whole line is copper wire and they don't care about SNR.
> 
> The best thing is to get lineman to fix it ASAP.All other reason are BS.
> ...



I had have many adventures too. 
So I am doing what you both suggested, let see. 

NO WAYS TO IMPROVE PINGS?


----------



## ithehappy (Mar 24, 2013)

Ahh, just woke up! And yeah, usual **** up again.
Someone please drop a bomb at BSNL's office.
@Arnab: When more than one people are having the same problem then it can't be just 'your' line. Still if you want let those idiots check it once!

PS: Was checking speedtest, these are the results! On Wi-Fi though, and from cell.
*db.tt/aSnHSPuU


----------



## whitestar_999 (Mar 24, 2013)

FTTH(fibre to the home) is available in very few areas in selected cities only.since it involves laying optical fibre cable to your home it is only available in residential societies/areas near exchanges where bsnl has upgradation plans in mind & of course all this in selected/important/major cities only.
*www.bsnl.co.in:9080/opencms/export/sites/default/BSNL/services/broadband/pdf/FTTH_Cities.pdf


----------



## ithehappy (Mar 24, 2013)

I don't understand! Sites like foxsports are opening at full speed (220 KB/s)!


----------



## Mario (Mar 24, 2013)

ithehappy said:


> I don't understand! Sites like foxsports are opening at full speed (220 KB/s)!



As a matter of fact, when I am browsing thru TDF, the speed shoots up to its usual. I am also streaming videos in a different tab but the speed of that is not even crossing 20K, while earlier, it used to stream at full speed!

Something is definitely up - no one is picking up calls either (I mean I do get thru *sometimes* when I try repeatedly but haven't managed to speak to anyone in last 20 days).

Maybe will go down to the exchange!

ithehappy did you get letter for increase in tariff? I wonder if they are also increasing the speed somewhat and if this might be related to that???!!! [Meh, I am being overtly optimistic]


----------



## ithehappy (Mar 24, 2013)

No, haven't received any letter! Increase in tariff? WTF?


----------



## Mario (Mar 24, 2013)

ithehappy said:


> No, haven't received any letter! Increase in tariff? WTF?



750 UL Combo would be 800 from April 2013, thats what I got in my letter.


----------



## ithehappy (Mar 24, 2013)

What? My plan is same! I haven't received any letter!
PS: Mine is not combo though, it's UL Plus.


----------



## Mario (Mar 24, 2013)

ithehappy said:


> What? My plan is same! I haven't received any letter!
> PS: Mine is not combo though, it's UL Plus.



Check your February bill, if you got it (most months I dont get hard copy bill)...check if there is an extra page stapled at the end.

Also see this. The third column.

50 rupees increase is not too much of an issue with me, hell, I did gladly pay 1K but all I want is for them to maintain some consistency in their quality of service.
I have logged minimum 2 calls every month since I transferred this connection. And that's since 2008.


----------



## ithehappy (Mar 24, 2013)

I'll check the bill. But I pay yearly.
Yeah, obviously 50 rupees is nothing, but with this kind of service even 1 Rs is like 1k.


----------



## Mario (Mar 24, 2013)

ithehappy said:


> I'll check the bill. But I pay yearly.
> Yeah, obviously 50 rupees is nothing, but with this kind of service even 1 Rs is like 1k.



I guess those who pay yearly will pay the increased amount next yearly cycle onwards.


----------



## ujjwal007 (Mar 24, 2013)

same thing is happening with me  it takes forever to load a page youtube buffers a lot i have 1000 rs. plan i should get 4 mbps for first 8 gb and then 512 kbps  but not even getting 256 kbps i m so pissed


----------



## Mario (Mar 24, 2013)

ujjwal007 said:


> same thing is happening with me  it takes forever to load a page youtube buffers a lot i have 1000 rs. plan i should get 4 mbps for first 8 gb and then 512 kbps  but not even getting 256 kbps i m so pissed



You in West Bengal/Kolkata or some other town? I am asking so that we can figure out if this is all over India or just here.


----------



## Tenida (Mar 24, 2013)

Just look at the ping and the snr value is not that good 
*www.speedtest.net/result/2596808442.png
*i.imgur.com/hEOt1s8.jpg


ithehappy said:


> I'll check the bill. But I pay yearly.
> Yeah, obviously 50 rupees is nothing, but with this kind of service even 1 Rs is like 1k.



Very true mate


----------



## ithehappy (Mar 24, 2013)

@Amartya: Yes, exact same speeds dude 
Lol, mine is taking forever to show the upload speed! 
Today is the worst day I think, even on Tapatalk I've to wait so much time.
Really really frustrating 
And at least where I live there is no other alternatives other that this, other than those crappy cable wallahs!
Can't really remember a Sunday when I watched some T.V., lol.


----------



## Mario (Mar 24, 2013)

Tenida said:


> *i.imgur.com/hEOt1s8.jpg



Teni, which plan are you on? ULD 750?
Also, which modulation? G.DMT/ADSL2+? Try G.DMT and see if it goes better and post back.



ithehappy said:


> @Amartya: Yes, exact same speeds dude
> Lol, mine is taking forever to show the upload speed!
> Today is the worst day I think, even on Tapatalk I've to wait so much time.
> Really really frustrating
> ...



Dude, at least you have crappy cablewallahs...At my place, not a single cablewallah provides BB. 

A 40 min video (low-res) has been buffering for past 3~4 hours!!!!!!!


----------



## MatchBoxx (Mar 24, 2013)

From 19th of this month, all of a sudden my BSNL broadband ****s up. All connections are OK, link is stable and connected, but i can't use the internet. Filed a complaint, and next day a technician calls and tells me that "Rack update ho raha hai". They also increased the tariff of BB Combo ULD 750 to Rs. 800. So, i decided to apply for Pacenet Meghbala, and I'm going for it from next month. But suddenly today the network is alive and this:




I was like


----------



## Mario (Mar 24, 2013)

MatchBoxx said:


> From 19th of this month, all of a sudden my BSNL broadband ****s up. All connections are OK, link is stable and connected, but i can't use the internet. Filed a complaint, and next day a technician calls and tells me that "Rack update ho raha hai". They also increased the tariff of BB Combo ULD 750 to Rs. 800. So, i decided to apply for Pacenet Meghbala, and I'm going for it from next month. But suddenly today the network is alive and this:
> 
> View attachment 9619
> 
> I was like



Ah! Finally some sort of an "update"!! I have been suffering from similar symptoms but the technician that used to come to my place is not even calling now..and the complaints are getting "resolved" automatically after 2 days.

Hey, MatchBoxx, care to post speedtest results for Dhaka/Delhi/Mumbai as well plz?


----------



## pratyush997 (Mar 24, 2013)

What Speed?
LOL
As on 20th March

*sphotos-c.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-ash3/470_4449920933552_733665459_n.jpg


----------



## MatchBoxx (Mar 24, 2013)

*www.speedtest.net/result/2597010449.png

I almost **** my pants!!! 91 ping, that too by BSNL!! I'm sure that this is temporary. 

*www.speedtest.net/result/2597029061.png

this is on my ULD 750 plan.


----------



## ithehappy (Mar 24, 2013)

I'm sorry, but what is 'rack update'? Is there any chance of increasing the speed? 
@Mario: Well these cable guys are amazing, couple of my friends took that, and sarcastically called me and asked how much speed I was getting, and they mocked at me, as they were getting 10 MB/s transfer rate (yeah you heard it right, I even saw a screenshot of that as I didn't believe them), but just few days back one of them called me again and was asking what was my BSNL plan 
That 10 MB/s, went down to 10 KB/s 
We want a steady and consistent connection. I don't want to see some sky high speed one day and the next day opening Gmail for 5 mins.


----------



## Mario (Mar 25, 2013)

ithehappy said:


> I'm sorry, but what is 'rack update'? Is there any chance of increasing the speed?
> @Mario: Well these cable guys are amazing, couple of my friends took that, and sarcastically called me and asked how much speed I was getting, and they mocked at me, as they were getting 10 MB/s transfer rate (yeah you heard it right, I even saw a screenshot of that as I didn't believe them), but just few days back one of them called me again and was asking what was my BSNL plan
> That 10 MB/s, went down to 10 KB/s
> We want a steady and consistent connection. I don't want to see some sky high speed one day and the next day opening Gmail for 5 mins.



Exactly!! Just give me back my "old" speed, maintain some consistency in service quality, take 100 rupees more if you must and leave me alone. "Mai jyada nahi mangta" (in "Yes Boss" SRK voice  )

But it would be nice, if along with this, BSNL could 
1. Remove the jokers sitting in "Customer Care" - I mean, really, just scrap the department and save money, BSNL, those bozos know nothing!!! At least train them if you must have a CC desk.
2. Install better quality telephone wires.
3. Upgrade speeds (256 Kbps *BroadBand* - please, at least provide 1 Mbps minimum) - charge more if needed.



MatchBoxx said:


> *www.speedtest.net/result/2597010449.png
> 
> I almost **** my pants!!! 91 ping, that too by BSNL!! I'm sure that this is temporary.
> 
> ...



@MatchBoxx,
Which part of Kolkata, dude (general location)? Don't answer if you don't want to disclose - I totally understand.


----------



## ithehappy (Mar 25, 2013)

BSNL CC? LMAO.
Previously when I had problem I used to complain via phone, by dialing 18004241600 and there was a section of auto docket. Now it's gone. You've to wait for some ultra dumb person with below 60 IQ to talk with you, with chewing biscuits and drinking tea, and so embarrassed, that she is having problem and I'm not taking the complaint or something like that.
Get a ****ing life you idiots.


----------



## Mario (Mar 25, 2013)

ithehappy said:


> BSNL CC? LMAO.
> Previously when I had problem I used to complain via phone, by dialing 18004241600 and there was a section of auto docket. Now it's gone. You've to wait for some ultra dumb person with below 60 IQ to talk with you, with chewing biscuits and drinking tea, and so embarrassed, that she is having problem and I'm not taking the complaint or something like that.
> Get a ****ing life you idiots.



Auto docket is gone? I used to (and still do) dial 1504 (for BB) or 1500 (for phone) from my land line to register dockets automatically. Is this why all my tickets are getting "closed" automatically? Oh My God! No one is even aware that I am having an issue!!?!
 

ithehappy, I am pretty sure the docket system was active till Jan of this year because the linesman did visit in Jan after I raised it - do you know since when it has been deactivated?

What do they want us to do? Go down to the exchange to file complaint everytime there's an issue?!! This is getting way out of hand now!


----------



## pratyush997 (Mar 25, 2013)

Okay, Speeds back o normal 
*www.speedtest.net/result/2597104399.png


----------



## CommanderShawnzer (Mar 25, 2013)

ithehappy said:


> BSNL CC? LMAO.
> Previously when I had problem I used to complain via phone, by dialing 18004241600 and there was a section of auto docket. Now it's gone. You've to wait for some ultra dumb person with below 60 IQ to talk with you, with chewing biscuits and drinking tea, and so embarrassed, that she is having problem and I'm not taking the complaint or something like that.
> Get a ****ing life you idiots.




Looks like its same in every Public sector Broadband provider 
when you call MTNL shoddy excuse for CC(i had to ring them since the "technician" did not input the password correctly in my router)
Two things usually happen
1.No one picks up the phone in the first place
2.if someone does pickup,it usually is some "Auntie" drinking tea and having biscuits(same here) and gossiping to some other Auntie in Marathi


----------



## Mario (Mar 25, 2013)

CommanderShawnzer said:


> 2.if someone does pickup,it usually is some "Auntie" drinking tea and having biscuits(same here) and gossiping to some other Auntie in Marathi *who will then want to format your PC right away!*


----------



## pratyush997 (Mar 25, 2013)

Got no other ISP other than BSNL! BTW Folks Is that same for you ?


----------



## ithehappy (Mar 25, 2013)

Mario said:


> Auto docket is gone? I used to (and still do) dial 1504 (for BB) or 1500 (for phone) from my land line to register dockets automatically. Is this why all my tickets are getting "closed" automatically? Oh My God! No one is even aware that I am having an issue!!?!
> 
> 
> ithehappy, I am pretty sure the docket system was active till Jan of this year because the linesman did visit in Jan after I raised it - do you know since when it has been deactivated?
> What do they want us to do? Go down to the exchange to file complaint everytime there's an issue?!! This is getting way out of hand now!


Well I have never dialed 1504, so can't say. I always used 18004241600. I will try 1504. But for the number I used auto docket is gone.
Going to their is office is like going to a public toilet which has not been cleaned for a week, meh!


pratyush997 said:


> Okay, Speeds back o normal
> *www.speedtest.net/result/2597104399.png


Yeah, almost 
*www.speedtest.net/result/2597194858.png


----------



## MatchBoxx (Mar 25, 2013)

Mario said:


> @MatchBoxx,
> Which part of Kolkata, dude (general location)? Don't answer if you don't want to disclose - I totally understand.



Garia. 



ithehappy said:


> I'm sorry, but what is 'rack update'?



i think they were talking about server update or something like that


----------



## ithehappy (Mar 25, 2013)

MatchBoxx said:


> i think they were talking about server update or something like that


Oh, thanks. Have you had the chance to ask them how long this awesomeness will continue?


----------



## pratyush997 (Mar 25, 2013)

ithehappy said:


> Oh, thanks. Have you had the chance to ask them how long this* awesomeness will continue?*


 It's their F88king Birth right


----------



## ithehappy (Mar 25, 2013)

I guess you meant 'their'. And yeah, that's right


----------



## MatchBoxx (Mar 25, 2013)

ithehappy said:


> Oh, thanks. Have you had the chance to ask them how long this awesomeness will continue?



It took 6 days to "update their racks". Dunno about your situation. Give a call to local exchange or visit Ranikuthi.


----------



## ujjwal007 (Mar 25, 2013)

Mario said:


> You in West Bengal/Kolkata or some other town? I am asking so that we can figure out if this is all over India or just here.



bro. i m in gwalior, madhya pradesh


----------



## Mario (Mar 25, 2013)

Got a call from "telephone office". Informed about issues - guy said, "Thik aache" (Translation: All right, Let me see what I can do)... Hmm...lets see..no word on any "rack update" or anything.


----------



## pratyush997 (Mar 25, 2013)

ithehappy said:


> I guess you meant 'their'. And yeah, that's right


YEAh  



ithehappy said:


> I guess you meant 'their'. And yeah, that's right


YEAh


----------



## Mario (Mar 25, 2013)

@ithehappy: How's your speed now? I am currently streaming from Grooveshark with no stuttering at usual speed..not sure if its just luck or BSNL really fixed something. No one visited or checked line though.

Update: Spoke too soon! Back to crappy speeds and stutters!


----------



## ithehappy (Mar 25, 2013)

Uff I was shocked until I see the last line of your comment.
How is my speed? Well I have been updating two of my Android apps from Play Store, a total of 7-8 mb, it's been 5 mins now. So you see...
Everything should have a limit, and this is going beyond it now..


----------



## Mario (Mar 26, 2013)

ithehappy said:


> Uff I was shocked until I see the last line of your comment.
> How is my speed? Well I have been updating two of my Android apps from Play Store, a total of 7-8 mb, it's been 5 mins now. So you see...
> Everything should have a limit, and this is going beyond it now..



The "drop bomb at BSNL office" idea is gradually taking shape in my mind!


----------



## ithehappy (Mar 26, 2013)

Yes, they don't deserve to die that easy though 
I'd like to plug their own rotted cables in their arse and turn the switch on!


----------



## Tenida (Mar 26, 2013)

ithehappy said:


> @Amartya: Yes, exact same speeds dude
> Lol, mine is taking forever to show the upload speed!
> Today is the worst day I think, even on Tapatalk I've to wait so much time.
> Really really frustrating
> ...



Another problem I am getting is frequent disconnection when, viewing heavy page. 



Mario said:


> Teni, which plan are you on? ULD 750?
> Also, which modulation? G.DMT/ADSL2+? Try G.DMT and see if it goes better and post back.


Yes. its ULD 750  800 
Modulation ADSL 2+ will try G.DMT and will report.


----------



## ithehappy (Mar 26, 2013)

Tenida said:


> Another problem I am getting is frequent disconnection when, viewing heavy page.


Well I haven't faced any disconnection issues so far. I will be damned by guessing you are using the BSNL provided router still?


----------



## pratyush997 (Mar 26, 2013)

2 Mbps 
FUP lifted twice this month


----------



## ithehappy (Mar 26, 2013)

pratyush997 said:


> 2 Mbps
> FUP lifted twice this month


What?


----------



## pratyush997 (Mar 26, 2013)

I mean I'm getting speeds which I'm supposed to get before crossing fup limit


----------



## Tenida (Mar 26, 2013)

ithehappy said:


> Well I haven't faced any disconnection issues so far. I will be damned by guessing you are using the BSNL provided router still?



No, its its TP-Link TD W8961ND modem cum  router.


----------



## Mario (Mar 26, 2013)

ithehappy said:


> Yes, they don't deserve to die that easy though
> I'd like to plug their own rotted cables in their arse and turn the switch on!



That will only tickle them - those cables have so many disjointed sections that no power will get through 
Man, I feel like taking them to court! If only I had some time.......



ithehappy said:


> Well I haven't faced any disconnection issues so far. I will be damned by guessing you are using the BSNL provided router still?



I tried with both the BSNL device as well as Asus/TP-Link/Buffalo devices. All have the same result. 



pratyush997 said:


> I mean I'm getting speeds which I'm supposed to get before crossing fup limit



When my connection used to be ok, even I used to get before-FUP speeds till around 12 (sometimes 20) GB, although FUP limit is 6 GB.


----------



## CommanderShawnzer (Mar 26, 2013)

so.....
BSNL is still trolling the good Bongs of TDF?


----------



## Mario (Mar 26, 2013)

CommanderShawnzer said:


> so.....
> BSNL is still trolling the good Bongs of TDF?



non-Bongs also!


----------



## ithehappy (Mar 26, 2013)

Welcome to the 17th day of awesomeness! 
:thumbdown:


----------



## pratyush997 (Mar 26, 2013)

ithehappy said:


> Welcome to the 17th day of awesomeness!
> :thumbdown:


LOL 
2 mbps , Downloaded 2 movies


----------



## Mario (Mar 26, 2013)

pratyush997 said:


> LOL
> 2 mbps , Downloaded 2 movies



I can see you are having a lot of fun taunting us with these updates!!  @BSNL


----------



## CommanderShawnzer (Mar 26, 2013)

^atleast you guys get speed spikes in BSNL which you exploit
maybe BSNL is punishing you people for your greedy deeds 


We dont get any speed spikes in MTNL


----------



## Mario (Mar 26, 2013)

CommanderShawnzer said:


> ^atleast you guys get speed spikes in BSNL which you exploit
> maybe BSNL is punishing you people for your greedy deeds
> 
> 
> We dont get any speed spikes in MTNL



Speed spikes? Dude, out of 30 days, BB is unusable for 15....And this is the story every month.
The "spikes" you are referring to works this way --> say, I have dl-ed 5.9 GB and FUP mark is 6 GB...BSNL "refreshes" the IP every 24 hours (assuming there are no disconnections in between)..
Now after 5.9 GB (<6 GB), I wait for the IP to refresh (say at 12 AM) and set a 5 GB download as soon as the IP refreshes, so for the next 24 hrs, BSNL will continue giving me before-FUP speeds even though I have crossed FUP for the next 24 hours (next IP refresh).

All we want is service consistency....Give me 512k for the whole month, I dont want 1m speeds even for first 10MBs. Just make sure line works for 30 days and I need to log tickets maybe twice a year if at all - This is all we want!!


----------



## ithehappy (Mar 26, 2013)

CommanderShawnzer said:


> ^atleast you guys get negative speed spikes in BSNL


Corrected.


----------



## pratyush997 (Mar 26, 2013)

ithehappy said:


> Corrected.


+ 1
Seems like BSNL saw my post!
Speeds reduced to 380 kbps 
FUUU BSNL


----------



## Mario (Mar 26, 2013)

pratyush997 said:


> +
> Seems like BSNL saw my post!
> Speeds reduced to 380 kbps
> FUUU BSNL



More like your IP refreshed and FUP set in!


----------



## Tenida (Mar 26, 2013)

CommanderShawnzer said:


> ^atleast you guys get speed spikes in BSNL which you exploit
> maybe BSNL is punishing you people for your greedy deeds
> 
> 
> We dont get any speed spikes in MTNL


I never got such speed hikes. 
Contacted the local broadband exchange at kasba, they said line has some problem


----------



## pratyush997 (Mar 26, 2013)

DA.. is going on @ BSNL 
*www.speedtest.net/result/2601021761.png


----------



## Theodre (Mar 26, 2013)

Frankly speaking, this just a silly thing compared to the 6 months *NO BROADBAND[/B Problem i had and they once told me that it's is because water authority tore the cables for something which is why i am not getting any internet and said it's not their mistake!!!

Then i just asked whether i can go ask the water authority that we don't have broadband connection!!!  a** h***s  

I also told them when another ISP ( BSNL is the only one here  ) comes to my village, i will be the first one to change the connection to the head of the office !!!  


DON'T THESE IDIOTAS KNOW THAT THEY ARE SUPPOSE TO GIVE CUSTOMER SUPPORT TO THE CUSTOMERS WHO ARE FACING PROBLEMS  (SORRY FOR ANY BAD USAGES WHICH COMES AUTOMATICALLY WITH ME CONNECTED TO BSNL CUSTOMER SERVICE!!!*


----------



## ithehappy (Mar 26, 2013)

Hmm, for some seconds I'm seeing full speed while downloading some stuffs of Play Store, for very few seconds though! Having little hopes...


----------



## Mario (Mar 26, 2013)

NikiNfOuR said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*

I feel you brother!*


----------



## ithehappy (Mar 27, 2013)

Day 18.
Saddy holi to all


----------



## pratyush997 (Mar 27, 2013)

ithehappy said:


> Day 18.
> Saddy holi to all


I'm getting 2 Mbps speed on selected websites which includes TDF
FB, Google and all other takes forever to load


----------



## ithehappy (Mar 27, 2013)

Hey same here! Tried to download something from Hotfile and elsewhere, transfer rate was 3-4 KB/sec, but now updating my Win 7, 408 MB, and it's being downloaded at full speed.
This is even more confusing!
Has anyone tried changing the DSL mode and see if it works really?


----------



## Mario (Mar 27, 2013)

ithehappy said:


> Hey same here! Tried to download something from Hotfile and elsewhere, transfer rate was 3-4 KB/sec, but now updating my Win 7, 408 MB, and it's being downloaded at full speed.
> This is even more confusing!
> Has anyone tried changing the DSL mode and see if it works really?



Not really helping on my end! Till around 10 AM today, it was fine, now its back to crappy speeds!


----------



## blademast3r (Mar 27, 2013)

Hi Saar
1)I am BSNL employee and will solve ur problem. Goto start menu, click on internet explorer. now type Google in address bar. now press enter. Izz the site loading? If its loading then wat is the problem? Ur internet is working properly.

2)if speed is slow it izz problem on your end. plezz install good antivirus software like norton, and format your C drive. After this plizz follow instructions from step 1.

3)Goto start. goto run. Type cmd. Type ping Google in the black color box. If reply it means ur connection is good. it doesnt matter that it took long time to come. That is google problem not ours.

I am hapy to have solved your problem. If you need more help call us again wait for 15 days and raise new ticket.

Custmer satifphaction is our satisphaction
-BSNL


----------



## pratyush997 (Mar 27, 2013)

blademast3r said:


> Hi Saar
> 1)I am BSNL employee and will solve ur problem. Goto start menu, click on* internet explorer*


. 
lol



> 2)if speed is slow it izz problem on your end. plezz install good antivirus software like norton, and format your C drive. After this plizz follow instructions from step 1.


Err.? 



> 3)Goto start. goto run. Type cmd. Type ping Google in the black color box. If reply it means ur connection is good. it doesnt matter that it took long time to come. *That is google problem not ours*.


Haha ! ! ROFL! 


> If you need more help call us again wait for *15 days* and raise new ticket.


Expect payment after a year then  
WTH? 15 days!!!


----------



## blademast3r (Mar 27, 2013)

pratyush997 said:


> .
> Expect payment after a year then
> WTH? 15 days!!!



Saar plez be decent in public forum. We have provided you with high technical broadband servise which is best in all of india . How can you say you wont pay the bill? We are proud to offer servis in 15 days which is quickest service we provide with our high quality and highly qvalified technical engineers like me. Also sometimez our ticekt servis has server problem because of server problem(not our problem) So it can take upto 30 days. Pless be patient. patience is virtue.


----------



## pratyush997 (Mar 27, 2013)

blademast3r said:


> Saar plez be decent in public forum. We have provided you with high technical broadband servise which is best in all of india . How can you say you wont pay the bill? We are proud to offer servis in 15 days which is quickest service we provide with our high quality and highly qvalified technical engineers like me. Also sometimez our ticekt servis has server problem because of server problem(not our problem) So it can take upto 30 days. Pless be patient. patience is virtue.


Com'on man! you talking as if you are alone in Customer support!
BSNL is gigantic thing! and 15 days to solve an issue!


----------



## sumonpathak (Mar 27, 2013)

lol blade...


----------



## pratyush997 (Mar 27, 2013)

blademast3r said:


> Saar plez be decent in public forum. We have provided you with high technical broadband servise which is best in all of india


You know how to use google search? Do it!


> We are proud to offer servis in 15 days which is* quickest service *we provide with our high quality and highly qvalified technical engineers like me.


Google about private ISP service, Their Plans, Quality! 



> Also sometimez our ticekt servis has server problem because of server problem(*not our problem*) So it can take upto 30 days. Pless be patient. patience is virtue.


Then whose fault? Mine! When I can pay you folks within 2-3 days of receiving bill how come I expect a LOOOOONNNNGGG 15-30 days w/o service!


----------



## Mario (Mar 27, 2013)

Lol, Blademaster is just mimicing a BSNL employee and having fun; Pratyush I hope you realize that! Or am I the one who's getting fooled?


----------



## pratyush997 (Mar 27, 2013)

Mario said:


> Lol, Blademaster is just mimicking a BSNL employee and having fun; Pratyush I hope you realize that! Or am I the one who's getting fooled?


LMAO!! BTW SO many trolls   
Seems like I need to get my Troll avatar back


----------



## blademast3r (Mar 27, 2013)

Yes. I am mimicing one of them. Honestly though the "3 magical steps" were actually provided to me by one of the "customer support exec". And thats their common set of steps to perform to "solve" anything.

Now coming to OPs issue. I had similar issues a year back. Im from Bangalore. Issue went on for 3 months. They were not solving the issue and not letting us disconnect as we were long tome customers (>12 yrs). Finally got pissed off and wrote to the AEs and got the connection disconnect. In simple words, they are incapable of fixing issues.

Then I moved to Airtel. They are quite honestly equally pathetic. Different set of issues almost every month. Sick of contactin support/Appelate authority etc etc etc. The point is simple. None of the ISP's have a competetent set of people who can solve issues. They simply make money based on the fact that 'if 1 leave 10 will take new connection'. 

This is the sad state of Internet in our country..


----------



## pratyush997 (Mar 27, 2013)

blademast3r said:


> Yes. I am mimicing one of them. Honestly though the "3 magical steps" were actually provided to me by one of the "customer support exec". And thats their common set of steps to perform to "solve" anything.
> 
> Now coming to OPs issue. I had similar issues a year back. Im from Bangalore. Issue went on for 3 months. They were not solving the issue and not letting us disconnect as we were long tome customers (>12 yrs). Finally got pissed off and wrote to the AEs and got the connection disconnect. In simple words, they are incapable of fixing issues.
> 
> ...


LOLOLoL EPIC!


----------



## Mario (Mar 27, 2013)

blademast3r said:


> Yes. I am mimicing one of them. Honestly though the "3 magical steps" were actually provided to me by one of the "customer support exec". And thats their common set of steps to perform to "solve" anything.
> 
> Now coming to OPs issue. I had similar issues a year back. Im from Bangalore. Issue went on for 3 months. They were not solving the issue and not letting us disconnect as we were long tome customers (>12 yrs). Finally got pissed off and wrote to the AEs and got the connection disconnect. In simple words, they are incapable of fixing issues.
> 
> ...



True story! And not only for internet, goes for many other consumer products/services in this country.


----------



## ithehappy (Mar 27, 2013)

blademast3r said:


> Then I moved to Airtel. They are quite honestly equally pathetic. Different set of issues almost every month. Sick of contactin support/Appelate authority etc etc etc. The point is simple. *None of the ISP's have a competetent set of people who can solve issues.* They simply make money based on the fact that 'if 1 leave 10 will take new connection'.
> 
> This is the sad state of Internet in our country..


That is 100% correct. And that's exactly why I am not moving to anything else, local cables, or anything (however nothing is available over here other some damn cable connections anyway, other than those wireless ones also).
But still as I said zillion times before, everything has a limit. Okay if I were paying 200-300 Rs per month then okay, but they are sucking decent amount of money (obviously not like AirTel or anything) for this nonsense.
God I remember that night way back in 2006 I guess, when I saw my transfer rate was jumping up to 60..70..80..90..100 KB/s from standard 30 KB/s, I was literally jumping all around my house, seriously. Now after 7-8 years, this. What this stupid companies forgot that 'we are advancing in time', they should maintain service on par with it, they don't forget it when they need to increase the tariff however.
Typical INDIAN internet situation, thanks to BSNL and ALL.
Stayed in UK (Bretford to be precise) for just one week, was staying in my nephews home, at first I thought I'd not have access to internet there, but well I had, and that was a 16 mbps connection, unlimited, and she said she pays 25 pound for that!
Now ****ING SUCK it BSNL, Bull Sh!t Network Limited.


----------



## icebags (Mar 27, 2013)

i dont understand how bsnl pings get worst during every holidays, ruining my expectations for a decent holiday gaming. x(
i wish there were some better alternatives.


----------



## Gaurav Bhattacharjee (Mar 27, 2013)

from around 11am-12 noon today the internet went all kaput. NOTHING is being downloaded... 4kbps.... 6kbps.... even comodo antivirus signature @39KB is being timed out. waited for a while then rebooted everything and still same issue.... found out that only a few sites open at proper speed (google, gmail, youtube, TDF thank god,etc)... the rest (facebook, some other major sites, etc) is at 3-4kbps... then timeout.....  WTF??? ping statisitcs show perfect timings... 120ms to google dns.... pinged to bsnl dns servers... 82ms... fine.... but wtf???? ****ing mother****ers i want to kill them... anyone else having this issue..? 

if this continues i might leave this ****ing ass of internet and try new ISP.... are there ANY good isp's? better than bsnl? pleeez reply guys ... some of the sites are not opening at all... need them badly...


----------



## ithehappy (Mar 27, 2013)

Gaurav Bhattacharjee said:


> anyone else having this issue..?


So what do you think we are discussing for four pages?


----------



## Gaurav Bhattacharjee (Mar 27, 2013)

My plan is 750ULD.... but its not listed on their site... there is 800ULD.... so i guess its for new customers....



ithehappy said:


> So what do you think we are discussing for four pages?



your discussion kinda derailed....

pleaazzz man... is it the EXACT same issue? bcoz even now its like this...


----------



## Mario (Mar 27, 2013)

Gaurav Bhattacharjee said:


> My plan is 750ULD.... but its not listed on their site... there is 800ULD.... so i guess its for new customers....
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Dude, 750 ULD is now 800 ULD, tariff has gone up by 50 rupees from April 2013 for those who pay on a monthly basis. For those who pay annually, tariff will increase at end of yearly cycle.
Looks like you are facing same issue as we are. Thank your stars its only between 11 am to 12 pm and not 18 hours like in our case.


----------



## Gaurav Bhattacharjee (Mar 27, 2013)

Mario said:


> Thank your stars its only between 11 am to 12 pm and not 18 hours like in our case.



it started FROM around 11-12noon.... its still going on like this..... been 8 hours.... 

are there any isp's worth???


----------



## Mario (Mar 27, 2013)

Gaurav Bhattacharjee said:


> are there any isp's worth???



Answer is below - 



blademast3r said:


> The point is simple. None of the ISP's have a competetent set of people who can solve issues. They simply make money based on the fact that 'if 1 leave 10 will take new connection'.
> 
> This is the sad state of Internet in our country..


----------



## kg11sgbg (Mar 27, 2013)

At least BSNL should now upgrade BB speeds to 2Mbps which should be the standard *de-facto* BroadBand Internet service of India.
Well It's just a DREAM for all of us Friends,so keeping Jokes aside.
When will BSNL upgrade its speed or increase Bandwidth according to recommendations by the Govt. of India + TRAI?
It should happen now after increasing the fu***in* charges and sucking money from us.


----------



## sygeek (Mar 27, 2013)

kg11sgbg said:


> At least BSNL should now upgrade BB speeds to 2Mbps which should be the standard *de-facto* BroadBand Internet service of India.
> Well It's just a DREAM for all of us Friends,so keeping Jokes aside.
> When will BSNL upgrade its speed or increase Bandwidth according to recommendations by the Govt. of India + TRAI?
> It should happen now after increasing the fu***in* charges and sucking money from us.


How about instead of whining, we do something about? Maybe write a petition or something about slow bandwidth, if anyone here knows how we could do that, tell us about it. Or maybe spread this message over facebook, twitter etc. and if it gains enough public attention, the government _may_ do something about it.

Then again, that isn't going to happen..


----------



## ithehappy (Mar 28, 2013)

Yeah, so what are the steps to do a petition? Our ignorance are boosting these ****ers nonsense. Other than 4 or 5 people in this topic no one ever complains! While I am quite sure lots of users are facing this issue at the moment.


----------



## thetechfreak (Mar 28, 2013)

BSNL Broadband once dead, its hard to revive. I myself have been forced to switch to a 3g service(not BSNL obviously)
Telephone line was dead for above a month. I was done waiting for the cavalry to arrive even after going in person and complaining at their head office here in my city.

2 Mbps service is 2020 vision. By then the world will be on Gbps.


----------



## sygeek (Mar 28, 2013)

ithehappy said:


> Yeah, so what are the steps to do a petition? Our ignorance are boosting these ****ers nonsense. Other than 4 or 5 people in this topic no one ever complains! While I am quite sure lots of users are facing this issue at the moment.


Someone needs to chime in here, I've no clue. There was a similar news when there was a widespread issue among BSNL users about call network and other such problems. When the journalist asked the BSNL employees about it, they were clueless and said that no one ever complained anything about it.


----------



## pratyush997 (Mar 28, 2013)

Same Troll Speeds are back


----------



## ithehappy (Mar 28, 2013)

Well I can chime in, but I need to know from where and how should I begin?
This is purposefully done imo, everyday the connection comes back normal, at a fixed time, and then ****s up again at a certain time! Also my complains are being dismissed automatically. I have never seen that, previously even for a tiniest problem some dumb kept calling me until it was fixed.


----------



## Mario (Mar 28, 2013)

Just a small update:

SEA-ME-WE 4 undersea cable is down (again) and this is affecting connectivity to US and European sites from Asia. I got this info from a friend who works in Network department of a major ITES company. Since these companies have larger lucrative contracts with the ISPs, they get the connectivity preference during the day and we end users get screwed over. Might be why night time speeds are normal but day time speeds suck! [This might explain why while connecting to sites like Facebook, Google, we get full speeds, because they have "localized" servers, but remote overseas servers have high latencies]

Only one doubt in my mind: Cable was cut either today or yesterday, so how come we are facing issues since March beginning! 

I like the petition idea but I am going down to the office next Monday, hopefully.


----------



## pratyush997 (Mar 28, 2013)

^ Thanks for the info!


----------



## papul1993 (Mar 28, 2013)

I am on BSNL too. Very slow speeds today. I wonder when they will fix the cable, if that's what affecting the speed today.


----------



## Mario (Mar 28, 2013)

papul1993 said:


> I am on BSNL too. Very slow speeds today. I wonder when they will fix the cable, if that's what affecting the speed today.



Well, if it IS the cable (and this is the third instance already of this damned cable being down just this year), its not in BSNL's hands.

My friend says, they are not clarifying why the cable has been disrupted nor have they returned a specific turn-around-time.

Curse the ship or submarine that hit it!


----------



## ithehappy (Mar 28, 2013)

@Mario: Thanks for the update. However, as you said, if the cable is down from yesterday then how come we are facing it from before?


----------



## pratyush997 (Mar 28, 2013)

Mario said:


> Well, if it IS the cable (and this is the third instance already of this damned cable being down just this year), its not in BSNL's hands.
> 
> My friend says, they are not clarifying why the cable has been disrupted nor have they returned a specific turn-around-time.
> 
> Curse the ship or submarine that hit it!


WHO the hell was controlling that thing?


----------



## Mario (Mar 28, 2013)

pratyush997 said:


> WHO the hell was controlling that thing?



Actually, this cable disruption thing is very common. When I used to work in an ITES, there were at least 2~4 occurrences throughout the year of undersea cable damage and network disruption. Sometimes it was routine maintenance, sometimes, ship's anchor or submarine, sometimes it was just unknown!



ithehappy said:


> @Mario: Thanks for the update. However, as you said, if the cable is down from yesterday then how come we are facing it from before?



Eh! Gods at BSNL foresaw the cable disruption and "mentally prepared" us for the actual occurrence 

Anyway, today is my lucky night, retiring early..will post tomorrow if I receive further updates on the cable.

Good Night and Sleep tight, fellows!


----------



## sygeek (Mar 28, 2013)

Mario said:


> Just a small update:
> 
> SEA-ME-WE 4 undersea cable is down (again) and this is affecting connectivity to US and European sites from Asia. I got this info from a friend who works in Network department of a major ITES company. Since these companies have larger lucrative contracts with the ISPs, they get the connectivity preference during the day and we end users get screwed over. Might be why night time speeds are normal but day time speeds suck! [This might explain why while connecting to sites like Facebook, Google, we get full speeds, because they have "localized" servers, but remote overseas servers have high latencies]
> 
> ...


Most likely a coincidence. I think this is problem is at BSNL's end.


----------



## pratyush997 (Mar 28, 2013)

5 mb file took 17:30 mins 
DL crashed twice


----------



## Gaurav Bhattacharjee (Mar 28, 2013)

Hmm. I suspected that one of the trans-oceanic cables might have been ****ed. Only Indian sites and Google & its sister sites are opening at proper speeds. Since Mario confirmed it happened a day ago then my problem is definitely due to that. The rest of you might have been also trolled by BSNL prior. The Internet problems prior to this incident might have been the result of international cable issues as well. Please check sentences in red below for info.

NOTE: Facebook is loading at 4-5kbps...just like sites hosted abroad. So I guess no localization for me.

*EDIT:* 



			
				BBC-UK said:
			
		

> *Egypt arrests as undersea internet cable cut off Alexandria*
> 
> Egyptian authorities say they have arrested three divers trying to cut through an undersea internet cable.
> 
> ...



*EDIT:*



			
				GigaOM said:
			
		

> *Undersea cable cut near Egypt slows down Internet in Africa, Middle East, South Asia*
> 
> It is like Groundhog Day! Once again an undersea cable has been cut — the South East Asia-Middle East-Western Europe 4 (aka SEA-ME-WE 4) cable and that is causing an internet (and communications) slowdown in and around Africa, the Middle East and parts of Asia. The cut was said to be near Alexandria in Egypt. Tata Communications – previously Videsh Sanchar Nigam Limited India – administers the network.
> 
> ...


----------



## Mario (Mar 28, 2013)

Gaurav Bhattacharjee said:


> *EDIT:*
> Originally Posted by BBC-UK
> 
> Mediterranean telecoms cables have suffered disruptions several times in recent years, but they have usually been attributed to *accidents involving ship propellers*.
> ...



Lol...ship propellers??  If propellers could cut a cable running on the seabed, I did say the ship was sinking with its engine running!



Gaurav Bhattacharjee said:


> *EDIT:*
> 
> Quote Originally Posted by GigaOM
> 
> ...



More likely.

Anyway, thanks for detailed info, Gaurav. Looks like we are set to continue this way till 15th April. Unless, of course, BSNL reveals it was all a trick to fool us, on 1st April.


----------



## Gaurav Bhattacharjee (Mar 28, 2013)

This is old news.. and might have been posted elsewhere on the forums... but I'm bumping it anyway. I agree with *sygeek* and *itehappy*... we need to file a major-ass petition.... I mean a nationwide-scaled one.... anything to shake those dumb mother****ers out of their trance.... can we do that? Facebook, Twitter?? Anyone? We have the power. Let's do this. Read the post below.... and your blood will boil.... let's do it.



			
				TE said:
			
		

> *India lagging in internet revolution: Eric Schmidt*
> 
> Google chairman Eric Schmidt has warned that India is lagging badly behind in harnessing the power of the internet because of its failure to invest in high-speed telecom networks.
> 
> ...


----------



## Allu Azad (Mar 28, 2013)

Slow connection speeds here too


----------



## Gaurav Bhattacharjee (Mar 28, 2013)

Looks like pings are back to worse again (228ms to 8.8.8.8) .... man those BSNL f**kers do this s**t EVERYDAY.... can't play online .... can't stream s**t... can't do squat.... fuccccccccccccccccccccccccccccckkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkk.....        

On top of that some motherf**kers went and cut off the trans-continental cables.... and on top of _that_... yesterday also witnessed _the biggest_ cyber-attack in the history in Internet.... global data-rate slowdown.... I wonder if those two incidents are related... sure seem to have come at a brilliant f**king moment of time....


----------



## hari1 (Mar 28, 2013)

So this is a nation wide problem! And I thought only I was being trolled by bSNL since last 2-3  days with extremely slow speeds. Only google and some other sites are working at full speed. Does anybody know any trick to browse the web using servers of google? I tried browsing with google translate and even the cache stored in google servers but it does not work.


----------



## theserpent (Mar 28, 2013)

err guys
World's biggest DDoS attack blamed for slowing down global Internet speeds - Internet | ThinkDigit News


----------



## Theodre (Mar 28, 2013)

Mario said:


> I feel you brother!



Thanks bro  It means alot


----------



## Arnab (Mar 28, 2013)

Gaurav Bhattacharjee said:


> This is old news.. and might have been posted elsewhere on the forums... but I'm bumping it anyway. I agree with *sygeek* and *itehappy*... we need to file a major-ass petition.... I mean a nationwide-scaled one.... anything to shake those dumb mother****ers out of their trance.... can we do that? Facebook, Twitter?? Anyone? We have the power. Let's do this. Read the post below.... and your blood will boil.... let's do it.





Gaurav Bhattacharjee said:


> Looks like pings are back to worse again (228ms to 8.8.8.8) .... man those BSNL f**kers do this s**t EVERYDAY.... can't play online .... can't stream s**t... can't do squat.... fuccccccccccccccccccccccccccccckkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkk kk.....
> 
> On top of that some motherf**kers went and cut off the trans-continental cables.... and on top of that... yesterday also witnessed the biggest cyber-attack in the history in Internet.... global data-rate slowdown.... I wonder if those two incidents are related... sure seem to have come at a brilliant f**king moment of time....




God Man, we really cant take this SHITY things any more. We should do something vey first if something doesnt come up asap. 
 CANT Play ONLINE GAMES, CAnt Stram  , Its ALWAYS  CANT CANT and CANT........ I am fedup finding up solution. I am struglling for last 1 week , speeed is down , Pings are down , Connection probs bla bla bla...

So, you are right Gaurav, Lets Start Fiquring ut something. SOmething that will make a National -- Wide Impact.


----------



## Allu Azad (Mar 28, 2013)

The % of Broadband users in India is really low . I guess majority of them are really happy that they get even 256kbps . 

Nation-wide impact ? - Chances are low .


----------



## pratyush997 (Mar 28, 2013)

Gaurav Bhattacharjee said:


> Looks like pings are back to worse again (228ms to 8.8.8.8) .... man those BSNL f**kers do this s**t EVERYDAY.... can't play online .... can't stream s**t... can't do squat.... fuccccccccccccccccccccccccccccckkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkk.....
> 
> On top of that some motherf**kers went and cut off the trans-continental cables.... and on top of _that_... yesterday also witnessed _the biggest_ cyber-attack in the history in Internet.... global data-rate slowdown.... I wonder if those two incidents are related... sure seem to have come at a brilliant f**king moment of time....



Lol truedat


----------



## papul1993 (Mar 28, 2013)

Allu Azad said:


> The % of Broadband users in India is really low . I guess majority of them are really happy that they get even 256kbps .
> 
> Nation-wide impact ? - Chances are low .



99% of my friends are on 2G. And they don't even complain about its speed.


----------



## ithehappy (Mar 28, 2013)

Yeah, whatever, under sea cable cut, hack ****, and all, these are not 'natural disasters'. Had it been an earthquake or Tsunami, I'd not blame anyone. So **** that.
And welcome to Day 19.


----------



## Renny (Mar 28, 2013)

Download speeds are normal but routing and ping is terrible.


----------



## CommanderShawnzer (Mar 28, 2013)

assuming this "cable-cut" thing is the problem,shouldn't this problem be nation wide? how are only BSNL people suffering from this?
i'm getting normal 512kbps Upstream/downstream speed
*www.speedtest.net/result/2605787592.png
I feel BSNL is trolling you guys,not the undersea cables


----------



## papul1993 (Mar 28, 2013)

A friend with airtel broadband told me that he is having problems too. However people with local isp have no problems at all.


----------



## Mario (Mar 28, 2013)

CommanderShawnzer said:


> assuming this "cable-cut" thing is the problem,shouldn't this problem be nation wide? how are only BSNL people suffering from this?
> i'm getting normal 512kbps Upstream/downstream speed
> *www.speedtest.net/result/2605787592.png
> I feel BSNL is trolling you guys,not the undersea cables



No, its not only BSNL folks who are suffering. See, there are *always* alternate paths to route data - 

When such main links go down, traffic is re-routed through alternate "thinner" lanes - you get high latency, frequent/random disconnects, limited load-bearing but at least you get connectivity. Which is why the "IT business" keeps going, despite issues. Which is why the corporates, the "big money" do not complain that much. Had it really started affecting their bottom-line, you would have seen the "hungama". I am not saying it does not affect them, I am saying it does but not at the same level that it does with us.

Now, your ISP might be have tie-ups with re-router entities or might be handling the cable (alternate/main) itself - in which case, THANK YOUR STARS, since you hardly even become aware that there is an issue. Some other ISP might have alternate bandwidth for disasters like this - but, ask yourself, who are they gonna provide it to? You, who pays 12*800 = 9600 per year for a lousy FUP 1 mbps connection or to AccenizantproBM (imaginary IT company), who pays in lakhs, is a "preferred" customer, will give the ISP more contracts when they open a new center, etc. etc.?

Then again, there are those alternate paths, which are cost-effective *only* with big companies (satellite signal bouncing comes to mind) - now I don't know about you but I cannot afford an alternate contract where BSNL gives me 1mbps FUP for 800 bucks a month and in disaster scenarios sends me bill of 1 lakh for 50 hours of sat. usage


----------



## sygeek (Mar 28, 2013)

Well, I would've not complained about this "disaster" if this wasn't the case with BSNL almost every day of the year.


----------



## Mario (Mar 28, 2013)

One request to everyone - if anyone is going to any BSNL office, nobody, repeat, nobody talk about the undersea cable cut - if those noobs have heard of it or hear of it, they will immediately shift all blame to this and wash their hands off! Yeah, but then again, one of those noobs may have already read it in the newspapers.


----------



## ithehappy (Mar 28, 2013)

@Sygeek: Well tbh, on normal times, I haven't had faced problems all day, but only on weekends, Sat and Sun. Mon to Fri the connection works 'pretty much' fine.

@Mario: Best of luck to you for going to BSNL office in advance. The last time I went to their office was to pay out land line bill, some years back. I will NEVER go to their office, I hate to see their faces, I really mean it.


----------



## sygeek (Mar 28, 2013)

ithehappy said:


> @Sygeek: Well tbh, on normal times, I haven't had faced problems all day, but only on weekends, Sat and Sun. Mon to Fri the connection works 'pretty much' fine.
> 
> @Mario: Best of luck to you for going to BSNL office in advance. The last time I went to their office was to pay out land line bill, some years back. I will NEVER go to their office, I hate to see their faces, I really mean it.


It's not everyday, but it's not very rare either. Overall, a pretty shitty service.


----------



## Gaurav Bhattacharjee (Mar 28, 2013)

I will marry a hot Palestinian girl and move to Europe with her. Will have a far more awesome life that way. #ResolutionofmyLife

**** you BSNL. **** you Indian internet.


----------



## Mario (Mar 28, 2013)

ithehappy said:


> @Sygeek: Well tbh, on normal times, I haven't had faced problems all day, but only on weekends, Sat and Sun. Mon to Fri the connection works 'pretty much' fine.
> 
> @Mario: Best of luck to you for going to BSNL office in advance. The last time I went to their office was to pay out land line bill, some years back. I will NEVER go to their office, I hate to see their faces, I really mean it.



I know it would be for nothing, but if I am venting frustration online, why not vent some of it offline at some folks! <insert evil grin here>



Gaurav Bhattacharjee said:


> I will marry a hot Palestinian girl and move to Europe with her. Will have a far more awesome life that way. #ResolutionofmyLife
> 
> **** you BSNL. **** you Indian internet.



Marry hot Palestinian (invite me) but move to Kansas! 1gbps FTW!


----------



## thetechfreak (Mar 28, 2013)

Even after making a few trips to the exchange it hasn't fixed my disconnected line.
Lineman get paid regardless they do work or not. They're least bothered.


----------



## rajatGod512 (Mar 28, 2013)

and I thought I was the only one with this problem . Thank god I found this thread , BTW my speed dont go back to normal in early morning (after 1 AM), they remain same 24 hrs .


----------



## kg11sgbg (Mar 28, 2013)

Gaurav Bhattacharjee said:


> Looks like pings are back to worse again (228ms to 8.8.8.8) .... man those BSNL f**kers do this s**t EVERYDAY.... can't play online .... can't stream s**t... can't do squat.... fuccccccccccccccccccccccccccccckkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkk.....
> 
> On top of that some motherf**kers went and cut off the trans-continental cables.... and on top of _that_... yesterday also witnessed _the biggest_ cyber-attack in the history in Internet.... global data-rate slowdown.... I wonder if those two incidents are related... sure seem to have come at a brilliant f**king moment of time....


Gaurav I completely endorse and justify your rage...
We are living in an insipid country with the working(well to do & middle class)earning (standard earning)population seems to be ignorant about Internet matters,even being so called literate or educated.Seems that people are very very fu**i*g SATISFIED with a glass of Lassi than Cream Lassi or milk.Means we are not concerned or cared about QUALITY but how much QUANTITY or FREE service we could get,despite COMPROMISE in service.I mean to say,that even simple Tech. knowing people doesn't seem to care about speeds or internet related issues.Even a speed of 32kbps is seen as a FAST Internet speed to many if not all.This is our tragedy.

Just look about 2G/3G scams and scandals,are we too much bothered or concerned about the scam???NEVER. It is for our dull,inactivity,selfishness,backtracking,back-saving,non-unity amongst us the population of India,that the so called convicts get's SCOTT FREE and thrives beyond the realms of LAW.



Allu Azad said:


> The % of Broadband users in India is really low . I guess majority of them are really happy that they get even 256kbps .
> 
> Nation-wide impact ? - Chances are low .


+1,well said friend Azad. I am synchronized with your thoughts...


----------



## Mario (Mar 28, 2013)

Update on undersea cable: Rerouting has been established through another cable operator via trans-atlantic traffic route, so some users (BSNL/other ISP) will get better pings, lower latencies, normal service soon (barring those with local problems). *Please report here if you are one of those lucky ones*.

There is no declared/official turn-around-time on the main cable itself.  But yeah, it is "work in progress" (and not the recorded "work is still in progress" BSNL crap message)


----------



## pratyush997 (Mar 28, 2013)

BSNL is FF trolling me  

*i.imgur.com/fJhbSeM.png


----------



## Tenida (Mar 28, 2013)

pratyush997 said:


> BSNL is FF trolling me
> 
> *i.imgur.com/fJhbSeM.png


Enjoy untill it lasts


----------



## ithehappy (Mar 29, 2013)

pratyush997 said:


> BSNL is FF trolling me
> 
> *i.imgur.com/fJhbSeM.png


Lol, that's YouTube you are downloading from. YT never was the problem, least with me.


----------



## sygeek (Mar 29, 2013)

All Indian sites and Google services are working. I tried to get a free VPN (they have an Indian VPN server) to bypass this but I can't even access their site.


----------



## papul1993 (Mar 29, 2013)

ithehappy said:


> Lol, that's YouTube you are downloading from. YT never was the problem, least with me.



Same here. Google and it's related sites, YouTube, TDF and *ahem* one porn site is opening fine on my connection.


----------



## ithehappy (Mar 29, 2013)

[STRIKE]Can anyone test this image, this seems to be an Australian site, but it opened with full speed! 
*cdn.cnet.com.au/story_media/339312665/DSC_0039.JPG[/STRIKE]
PS: Ahh, never mind, those night dreams are back, everything is opening fine! Hope this night stays forever.


----------



## Gaurav Bhattacharjee (Mar 29, 2013)

ithehappy said:


> [STRIKE]Can anyone test this image, this seems to be an Australian site, but it opened with full speed!
> *cdn.cnet.com.au/story_media/339312665/DSC_0039.JPG[/STRIKE]
> PS: Ahh, never mind, those night dreams are back, everything is opening fine! Hope this night stays forever.



Image loading fine for me.

Only sites hosted in EU and US (and basically everything west of India) won't be loading properly.... Australia is fine.... Diablo 3 Asia is opening perfectly while the US and EU sites are not at all....

*EDIT:* The re-routing thingy hasn't changed anything on my end... so I'm not one those lucky ones....

Facebook still pinging at 720-780ms.... around 26% packet loss per 100 pings.


----------



## Mario (Mar 29, 2013)

ithehappy said:


> [STRIKE]Can anyone test this image, this seems to be an Australian site, but it opened with full speed!
> *cdn.cnet.com.au/story_media/339312665/DSC_0039.JPG[/STRIKE]
> PS: Ahh, never mind, those night dreams are back, everything is opening fine! Hope this night stays forever.



Image loading at full speed for me too, tested just now!


----------



## pratyush997 (Mar 29, 2013)

ithehappy said:


> [STRIKE]Can anyone test this image, this seems to be an Australian site, but it opened with full speed!
> *cdn.cnet.com.au/story_media/339312665/DSC_0039.JPG[/STRIKE]
> PS: Ahh, never mind, those night dreams are back, everything is opening fine! Hope this night stays forever.


Ain't loading for me! 
FB and XDA randomly works!


----------



## Tenida (Mar 29, 2013)

wow ping is now 230ms 
*www.speedtest.net/result/2607956724.png


----------



## Vignesh B (Mar 29, 2013)

sygeek said:


> All Indian sites and Google services are working.


Same here.



Mario said:


> Update on undersea cable: Rerouting has been established through another cable operator via trans-atlantic traffic route, so some users (BSNL/other ISP) will get better pings, lower latencies, normal service soon (barring those with local problems). *Please report here if you are one of those lucky ones*.
> 
> There is no declared/official turn-around-time on the main cable itself.  But yeah, it is "work in progress" (and not the recorded "work is still in progress" BSNL crap message)


AM 50-50 lucky! Sometimes, it is working great(speed hikes to around 2Mbps. PS I have crossed the FUP and the speed should be 512kbps). But say, after half an hour, it is going to a crawl. Websites won't even open including Google services and Indian websites.



pratyush997 said:


> Ain't loading for me!
> FB and XDA randomly works!


Ditto here. No stability, at once it works but at other time it is not at all opening.


----------



## ithehappy (Mar 29, 2013)

Day 20!


----------



## sygeek (Mar 29, 2013)

Managed to get a free Indian VPN, Internet works smooth as butter now.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Mar 29, 2013)

^^Mind sharing it?


----------



## sygeek (Mar 29, 2013)

Arsenal_Gunners said:


> ^^Mind sharing it?


Buy VPN accounts at ibVPN. VPN service mainly in US, Canada & UK

Go for the free trial, which unfortunately lasts only 6 hours.

This was the only free VPN I could find with Indian servers. While there are more, but they require me to spam the forum by advertising them so that isn't an option.


----------



## Gaurav Bhattacharjee (Mar 29, 2013)

F**k man.... when the f**k are they gonna complete repairs????


----------



## kg11sgbg (Mar 29, 2013)

^^Gaurav,at least Please do be sensible now in your language.I am not teaching or preaching or bossing you,but it's a Forum,where some respect and rules must be abided for.Friend it's for your own good sake.
I again support your Rage and Despair,but at least hold on for the time being.
Nothing personal Friend. Never mind.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Mar 29, 2013)

sygeek said:


> Buy VPN accounts at ibVPN. VPN service mainly in US, Canada & UK
> 
> Go for the free trial, which unfortunately lasts only 6 hours.
> 
> This was the only free VPN I could find with Indian servers. While there are more, but they require me to spam the forum by advertising them so that isn't an option.



Thanks. Can't even open the VPN site though


----------



## Gaurav Bhattacharjee (Mar 29, 2013)

Arsenal_Gunners said:


> Thanks. Can't even open the VPN site though



You have been trolled. 



kg11sgbg said:


> ^^Gaurav,at least Please do be sensible now in your language.I am not teaching or preaching or bossing you,but it's a Forum,where some respect and rules must be abided for.Friend it's for your own good sake.
> I again support your Rage and Despair,but at least hold on for the time being.
> Nothing personal Friend. Never mind.



Hey man. I know what you're trying to say. Its just that I'm done being sensible.


----------



## ithehappy (Mar 29, 2013)

Just got a chance to see the bill today!


----------



## pratyush997 (Mar 29, 2013)

^ will be upgrading the plan to 900 from 850


----------



## Vignesh B (Mar 29, 2013)

pratyush997 said:


> ^ will be upgrading the plan to 900 from 850


Rather it would be 950.
You would be lucky if you get the mentioned 4Mbps(for that sake even 3 Mbps)


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Mar 30, 2013)

sygeek said:


> Buy VPN accounts at ibVPN. VPN service mainly in US, Canada & UK
> 
> Go for the free trial, which unfortunately lasts only 6 hours.
> 
> This was the only free VPN I could find with Indian servers. While there are more, but they require me to spam the forum by advertising them so that isn't an option.




It works! Some sites are even better than before. Tell me if you manage to find any more free ones. Nice work.


----------



## ithehappy (Mar 30, 2013)

pratyush997 said:


> ^ will be upgrading the plan to 900 from 850


And where are the details about these plans? Sorry their website is beyond me


----------



## pratyush997 (Mar 30, 2013)

ithehappy said:


> And where are the details about these plans? Sorry their website is beyond me


AFAIK 4 Mbps ULD with FUP limit = 8 GB


----------



## CommanderShawnzer (Mar 30, 2013)

pratyush997 said:


> AFAIK 4 Mbps ULD with FUP limit = 8 GB




Goodluck getting 2 Mbps out of the promised 4mbps


----------



## sygeek (Mar 30, 2013)

Arsenal_Gunners said:


> It works! Some sites are even better than before. Tell me if you manage to find any more free ones. Nice work.


No problem, I managed to extend by trial by two days by asking the support rep.


----------



## ithehappy (Mar 30, 2013)

pratyush997 said:


> AFAIK 4 Mbps ULD with FUP limit = 8 GB


Hmm, and after that arse sucking 512 kbps right?


----------



## Vignesh B (Mar 30, 2013)

ithehappy said:


> Hmm, and after that arse sucking 512 kbps right?


Yes. See here.


----------



## pratyush997 (Mar 30, 2013)

OKay, Speeds back to normal


----------



## Gaurav Bhattacharjee (Mar 30, 2013)

No. Not fixed.

And once again, like clockwork, BSNL is throttling me. 200+ms to 8.8.8.8.   

And what the hell is SEACOM doing? This is a global issue and it's still not fixed. WTF?


----------



## Mario (Mar 30, 2013)

Gaurav Bhattacharjee said:


> No. Not fixed.
> 
> And once again, like clockwork, BSNL is throttling me. 200+ms to 8.8.8.8.
> 
> And what the hell is SEACOM doing? This is a global issue and it's still not fixed. WTF?



Got normal speeds throughout the day yesterday and this morning onwards, speeds have not exceeded 2 kbps for downloading/streaming/browsing etc.

No use screaming/banging your head against the wall, these cable repairs can take quite a bit of time and sometimes they don't even commit on a timeline (like in this case).

On top of that, I will be traveling Monday onwards so that puts paid to my plan to visit the office - not that that would have achieved anything anyway!


----------



## ithehappy (Mar 30, 2013)

Day 21!


----------



## Vignesh B (Mar 30, 2013)

ithehappy said:


> Day 21!


Dude, you got a huge amount of patience. If I were in your place, I would have gone and given a piece of my mind to the guys in the BSNL office.


----------



## kg11sgbg (Mar 30, 2013)

Gaurav Bhattacharjee said:


> No. Not fixed.
> 
> And once again, like clockwork, BSNL is throttling me. 200+ms to 8.8.8.8.
> 
> And what the hell is SEACOM doing? This is a global issue and it's still not fixed. WTF?



But our Kolkata/Calcutta(Dum Dum BSNL Exchange) has normalised once again.
I am into ULD950 Plan(Rs.50/-, incremented by BSNL and service decremented...)
My Download speeds are 512kbps,since I have already moved beyond the 8GB FUP limit(speeds 4Mbps till then)...

I think you better contact your local exchange (even if nothing happens,just a try) by Phone.



ithehappy said:


> Day 21!



Hey,Brother why don't you knock the Uttarpara Local BSNL office for once?At least see what their replies are.How much time they will take to resolve the issue.

May be you have some worst experience with BSNL at Local Office(Exchange),but still a try from your part.

Good Luck Bro.


----------



## ithehappy (Mar 30, 2013)

kg11sgbg said:


> Hey,Brother why don't you knock the Uttarpara Local BSNL office for once?At least see what their replies are.How much time they will take to resolve the issue.
> 
> May be you have some worst experience with BSNL at Local Office(Exchange),but still a try from your part.
> 
> Good Luck Bro.


I don't wanna see their dumb faces, that's all. Besides, if I ask them they'll come to my house, but then again I'll have to stay inside a room to not see their faces. Why all these one might ask? Well, previous experience.
Glad to know your connection is normalised again though. If anyone else noticing same do post here.


----------



## Mario (Mar 30, 2013)

kg11sgbg said:


> But our Kolkata/Calcutta(Dum Dum BSNL Exchange) has normalised once again.
> I am into ULD950 Plan(Rs.50/-, incremented by BSNL and service decremented...)
> My Download speeds are 512kbps,since I have already moved beyond the 8GB FUP limit(speeds 4Mbps till then)...



Happy for you! But keep checking at regular intervals (as per your convenience, of course) and report back if it degrades again!
My connection "normalized"  yesterday and today back to usual crap!


----------



## kg11sgbg (Mar 30, 2013)

^^Thanks Mario for the advice.
I am presently downloading 662 packages (through *Software management*,under *YAST*) into openSUSE-12.3(64-bit).

Speeds shown while packages are being downloaded is: *66.3kB/s* on average. Though the value is changing continuously,and for multi-sites open(I am writing this from Google Chrome...)the value is sometimes shown as *34.7kB/s*...

This is the present/current rather *latest* scenario.


----------



## Mario (Mar 30, 2013)

kg11sgbg said:


> ^^Thanks Mario for the advice.
> I am presently downloading 662 packages (through *Software management*,under *YAST*) into openSUSE-12.3(64-bit).
> 
> Speeds shown while packages are being downloaded is: *66.3kB/s* on average. Though the value is changing continuously,and for multi-sites open(I am writing this from Google Chrome...)the value is sometimes shown as *34.7kB/s*...
> ...



Great. Yesterday I downloaded a hotfix for an application - 414 mb downloaded in an hour (~). Today Windows Update (on a notebook) tried to download an update of size 405 kb - took 2.5 hours to complete!


----------



## CommanderShawnzer (Mar 30, 2013)

Mario said:


> Great. Yesterday I downloaded a hotfix for an application - 414 mb downloaded in an hour (~). Today Windows Update (on a notebook) tried to *download an update of size 405 kb - took 2.5 hours to complete!*


----------



## Vignesh B (Mar 30, 2013)

Mario said:


> Great. Yesterday I downloaded a hotfix for an application - 414 mb downloaded in an hour (~). Today Windows Update (on a notebook) tried to download an update of size 405 *Mb* - took 2.5 hours to complete!


Corrected?


----------



## pratyush997 (Mar 31, 2013)

Trollers of the Q1, 2013
Egypt catches divers cutting internet cable | MinnPost

BTW Security kiss VPN seems better!
300 MB per day!


----------



## Mario (Mar 31, 2013)

Vignesh B said:


> Corrected?



No, it was in kilobytes!


----------



## ithehappy (Mar 31, 2013)

Overall today was the most horrible day for me, just couldn't download anything, suddenly I am seeing spikes up to 300 KB/s! Is there anything coming for us? No no, I am definitely dreaming!
The downloading site was fliewinds.com.



Spoiler



*img826.imageshack.us/img826/9884/jeez.jpg


----------



## pratyush997 (Mar 31, 2013)

Downloading stuff from zippyshare.com via VPN 
Getting 200 kbps


----------



## sygeek (Mar 31, 2013)

I'm still @ 120 kbps though..


----------



## pratyush997 (Mar 31, 2013)

sygeek said:


> I'm still @ 120 kbps though..


Are you connected via securityKiss?


----------



## ithehappy (Mar 31, 2013)

Never got anything good via Zippyshare! 
You guys meaning 120 kbps or KBps?


----------



## sygeek (Mar 31, 2013)

pratyush997 said:


> Are you connected via securityKiss?


Speed is inconsistent with VPNs so I tend to disable it, and no it doesn't make a difference. It still more or less revolves around 120 KBps.


----------



## Gaurav Bhattacharjee (Mar 31, 2013)

Looks like Internet's back. But then it might be temporary just like some of you reported. Fingers crossed.


----------



## kg11sgbg (Mar 31, 2013)

^^ Hopefully but Positively....

From Tomorrow onwards,again 4Mbps till 8GB(FUP) then 512 Kbps...again HOPE...


----------



## Vignesh B (Mar 31, 2013)

This is my fourth spike of the month! Am getting speeds around 2 Mbps(8 GB FUP has been crossed long ago).
Perhaps BSNL is compensating for the horror of the past one week


----------



## sygeek (Mar 31, 2013)

Internet seems to be working now


----------



## paroh (Mar 31, 2013)

But still not up to the mark.
There are still problem (slow browsing) while browsing some sites.


----------



## Gaurav Bhattacharjee (Mar 31, 2013)

*@paroh* Yes. Its not completely normal. 

You see, SEACOM has finished repairing the Egypt-Europe line. Now only three are left - EIG, SMW4 and IMEWE, which are the ones that connect India to US and EU. Those three need to be done and only then will we see normal data rates.


----------



## Arnab (Apr 1, 2013)

Dont know with you guys, but i am stll having same conection adn network problems. 
Streaming is bad, cant play games.......


Any news when can will it be back to Normal?


----------



## ithehappy (Apr 1, 2013)

Anyone else getting 4 mbps speed or is it only me?


----------



## Arnab (Apr 1, 2013)

Gaurav Bhattacharjee said:


> *@paroh* Yes. Its not completely normal.
> 
> You see, SEACOM has finished repairing the Egypt-Europe line. Now only three are left - EIG, SMW4 and IMEWE, which are the ones that connect India to US and EU. Those three need to be done and only then will we see normal data rates.



Hmm, so it would take around 4-5 days more?


----------



## Gaurav Bhattacharjee (Apr 1, 2013)

None of the foreign sites are being resolved... grrrrrrrrrrrrrrr


----------



## pratyush997 (Apr 1, 2013)

Downloaded a file @ 3.5 Mbps


----------



## Gaurav Bhattacharjee (Apr 1, 2013)

Hmmm.... Internet is restored. Again. Played Diablo 3 (back in US servers) after a looooonnnngggggg time.


----------



## kg11sgbg (Apr 1, 2013)

My speedtest results as of now(*JUST NOW*) Today:

*www.speedtest.net/result/2615041943.png


Just look at the Ping value and the (1/2 bandwidth  )of the promised and registered 4Mbps which i ought to get from today...???

GOD knows when speed will back to the normal.

Strangely,for the past 2~3 days after the incident,the bandwidth  was 512Kbps as usual...as i have mentioned before...


----------



## ithehappy (Apr 2, 2013)

Back at slow speed. Now I am confused which one is usual and what is unusual.


----------



## papul1993 (Apr 2, 2013)

Listening to Pandora after almost a week. Man, that sucked. Speeds are normal now.


----------



## kg11sgbg (Apr 2, 2013)

To all of my @TDF Friends.
A strange problem is cropping up.

Whenever I am moving between and amongst different sections/threads of this TDF ,there seems to be a lag occuring in the pages.Means,the pages are becoming unresponsive for about a min. or so.If I want for hasty movement with my cursor,messages of unresponsive pages are popping out where options for "kill the page" or "wait" is being marked.
Is it a problem of Google servers,or a problem due to network by BSNL?


----------



## Mario (Apr 2, 2013)

kg11sgbg said:


> To all of my @TDF Friends.
> A strange problem is cropping up.
> 
> Whenever I am moving between and amongst different sections/threads of this TDF ,there seems to be a lag occuring in the pages.Means,the pages are becoming unresponsive for about a min. or so.If I want for hasty movement with my cursor,messages of unresponsive pages are popping out where options for "kill the page" or "wait" is being marked.
> Is it a problem of Google servers,or a problem due to network by BSNL?



More like a browser (and/or plugin) problem. Try restarting your PC, run your browser without addons and check if the same issue occurs. If not, enable one addon at a time and repeat till you can nail down the culprit addon. If yes, keep task manager open and check which process is eating a ton of cpu/memory when issue occurs. Might be a memory leak issue as well.


----------



## ithehappy (Apr 2, 2013)

Same sh!t, same sh!t! Back at terrible speeds! 
Could anyone see if you can open this image normally? 
*masters.galleries.dpreview.com.s3....899975&Signature=mJ6rs/akuVVQzHcGVgyGuhJ/vOo=


----------



## Vignesh B (Apr 2, 2013)

Crappy connection here too since morning. It has been almost 4 minutes and the image is yet to load even 10% :/


----------



## papul1993 (Apr 2, 2013)

ithehappy said:


> Same sh!t, same sh!t! Back at terrible speeds!
> Could anyone see if you can open this image normally?
> *masters.galleries.dpreview.com.s3....899975&Signature=mJ6rs/akuVVQzHcGVgyGuhJ/vOo=



No I could't access that with speeds more than 5kBps. Everything was fine yesterday night. Now even Google services, Which worked fine before, are crawling. Only BSNL site opens up fine.


----------



## ithehappy (Apr 2, 2013)

Thanks for the confirmations guys.
BSNL site? Lol, the only sites in India like gbps connection :thumbdown:


----------



## papul1993 (Apr 2, 2013)

Umm.... It looks like its working fine again.


----------



## ithehappy (Apr 2, 2013)

papul1993 said:


> Umm.... It looks like its working fine again.


Lol, not on my side. That image is still loading, it's been 5 mins and more...


----------



## Vignesh B (Apr 2, 2013)

papul1993 said:


> Umm.... It looks like its working fine again.





ithehappy said:


> Lol, not on my side. That image is still loading, it's been 5 mins and more...


Not working here too.
I checked that image again now, it has been 3 mins, still not loading. :/


----------



## sygeek (Apr 2, 2013)

I'm getting normal speeds.


----------



## pratyush997 (Apr 2, 2013)

^ So does me!


----------



## ithehappy (Apr 2, 2013)

So you guys can open that image normally? 
Good for you.
I quit.
For the first time in my life I would like to see BSNL suffers to core, extreme suffering, from my heart. Something like no one has ever felt. Rotting badly, burning and decomposed .....


----------



## Renny (Apr 2, 2013)

Websites not loading, does DNS matter?


----------



## Gaurav Bhattacharjee (Apr 2, 2013)

Finally,,, net is restored.....


----------



## kg11sgbg (Apr 2, 2013)

ithehappy said:


> So you guys can open that image normally?
> Good for you.
> I quit.
> For the first time in my life I would like to see *BSNL suffers to core*, extreme suffering, from my heart. Something like no one has ever felt. Rotting badly, burning and decomposed .....



As of Today and now:

*www.speedtest.net/result/2617354497.png

A little better than yesterday.But still short of 4Mbps Bandwidth as registered...

Buddy,why don't you go on for RELIANCE Broadband(WIRED) or AIRTEL Broadband(WIRED)?

Might give you satisfaction.



Gaurav Bhattacharjee said:


> Finally,,, net is restored.....


Gaurav,good to hear that everything has been restored.
At least a peace of mind for the time being.


----------



## sygeek (Apr 2, 2013)

kg11sgbg said:


> As of Today and now:
> 
> *www.speedtest.net/result/2617354497.png
> 
> ...


Reliance or airtel isn't any better. In my area, reliance has a worse service than BSNL.


----------



## ithehappy (Apr 2, 2013)

Course they aren't, besides they are not available in my area.
Enough of this nonsense, probably taking a cable connection tomorrow. Just saw a friend's speed today, two thing came in my mind, torture BSNL or myself.

@kg11sgbg: That image is not loading on my side.
I have tried to open at least 100 images, not a single one is opening above 5 KB/s. Disgusting.

*web.canon.jp/imaging/eosd/samples/eos550d/downloads/05.jpg
*pliki.optyczne.pl/C550D/c550d_fot15.JPG
*www.usa.canon.com/app/images/EOS_2010/T2i/sampleimg/sampleimg_1.jpg
*techno-vubor.ru/images/Sample-Canon 550D.jpg
*www.photostudioequipment.com/wp-content/uploads/2010/09/sample631.jpg

And I can go on.........


----------



## kg11sgbg (Apr 3, 2013)

^^hey,buddy where from did you get these images?
Excellent,beautiful and crystal clear pics.

ALL WERE LOADED WITH A FEW secs. TIME LAG...

Me also thinking of leaving BSNL...and get the "Alliance Broadband" connection *if and only if* they service in our area at baguiati/baguihati.

Just have a look at Tarrif of UNLIMITED "PREFERRED" PACK

Again availability condition is a *point*.


----------



## Vignesh B (Apr 3, 2013)

ithehappy said:


> Course they aren't, besides they are not available in my area.
> Enough of this nonsense, probably taking a cable connection tomorrow. Just saw a friend's speed today, two thing came in my mind, torture BSNL or myself.
> 
> @kg11sgbg: That image is not loading on my side.
> ...


All those images are now opening properly.


----------



## ithehappy (Apr 3, 2013)

Now those images are opening for me too, not how they should but faster than yesterday.
Anyway, just talked with the local cable guy, they provide 'Kailash broadband' via cable. I'm gonna go and take a cheap plan, either Rs.350 or Rs.450. Lol they have a site too. I'll see it for 3 months, especially on rainy seasons, if works fine then BSNL can have my arse.
Only one thing bothering me, I somehow need to get working Wi-Fi with that connection, I know it's possible, but don't know how! 

PS: Alliance came here too, they were forced to leave here by some local cable wallhahs......heard their connection is pretty good, and stable. So if you have the opportunity to take it, do.

However I don't understand the plans, they say 7 mbps for torrents, movies and some stuffs, yet the speed is mentioned 256 kbps or 512 kbps! Is that browsing speed then? Or what? If I don't download via Torrent I won't get that much speed? Too many confusions!
*kailashgroup.in/broadband.php


----------



## Vignesh B (Apr 3, 2013)

ithehappy said:


> Only one thing bothering me, I somehow need to get working Wi-Fi with that connection, I know it's possible, but don't know how!


You have a wifi router + modem(I mean all in one device) or a separate wifi router and and a modem?


----------



## ithehappy (Apr 3, 2013)

Vignesh B said:


> You have a wifi router + modem(I mean all in one device) or a separate wifi router and and a modem?


Mine is Netgear DG834G V 3.0. I am not sure what that is, but I think it's all in one.


----------



## Tenida (Apr 3, 2013)

*



			7 mbps for torrents, movies and some stuffs, yet the speed is mentioned 256 kbps or 512 kbps! Is that browsing speed then? Or what? If I don't download via Torrent I won't get that much speed? Too many confusions!
		
Click to expand...

*7mbps peering for torrent means you will get the speed for local torrent that are copied into their local servers.  I mean they have some high capacity hdd and they linked into their servers.


----------



## ithehappy (Apr 3, 2013)

Tenida said:


> 7mbps peering for torrent means you will get the speed for local torrent that are copied into their local servers.  I mean they have some high capacity hdd and they linked into their servers.



Okay, so what about non-local stuffs? I won't be able download them fast? Hmm 
Anyway, still better than this I guess,
*speedtest.net/result/2619174986.png


----------



## Vignesh B (Apr 3, 2013)

ithehappy said:


> Mine is Netgear DG834G V 3.0. I am not sure what that is, but I think it's all in one.


Yep, that's an ADSL+wifi combined router.
No need to change your wifi settings. Just change your internet connection settings as provided to you by the service provider, if and ever you change to a new ISP. Wifi should work fin.


----------



## kg11sgbg (Apr 3, 2013)

Tenida said:


> 7mbps peering for torrent means you will get the speed for local torrent that are copied into their local servers.  I mean they have some high capacity hdd and they linked into their servers.



Tenida,how reliable is Alliance Broadband?
Is it reliable in bandwidth than Reliance?
Have any idea?


----------



## rajatGod512 (Apr 4, 2013)

F**K BSNL!   Speedtest.net doesn't opens and testmy.net reports a blazingly-super-awesome speed of 13.3 Kbps. 

Plus it gets disconnected every 20-25 mins and then takes 5 minute to connect back . When it is freshly connected speed is 1 Mbps (new billing cycle) , but slowly it reduces to very low speeds.


----------



## ithehappy (Apr 4, 2013)

Lol, I am getting that night free porn now. Sorry for my words, but they deserve much worse 
Almost a month now with this garbage going on, I don't think in this 8 years I have ever seen anything prolooooooooonged like this!


----------



## ithehappy (Apr 4, 2013)

Another ****ed up morning!


----------



## rajatGod512 (Apr 4, 2013)

looks like BSNL saw my post , now it is working normal , after 10-12 days.


----------



## ithehappy (Apr 4, 2013)

Well it depends on what you do, for my purpose it's still all ****ed up! 1 am to 8 am excluding! 
But speedtest shows more or less okay speed! 
*www.speedtest.net/result/2622244556.png


----------



## vaibhav23 (Apr 4, 2013)

Everyone here in Asansol  also reporting pathetic broadband speeds since end of march
Recently got BSNL connection removed


----------



## thetechfreak (Apr 4, 2013)

@happy
Internet speeds also depend where you download from and their internet connectivity. Your ping is still very pathetic.





vaibhav23 said:


> Recently got BSNL connection removed


I guess I am not alone  
Leaving BSNL was a very hard decision for me too.


----------



## ithehappy (Apr 5, 2013)

thetechfreak said:


> @happy
> Internet speeds also depend where you download from and their internet connectivity. Your ping is still very pathetic.


Yep, it is.
If I use Torrents and all then there is no problem. But I don't use Torrent much. Most times I use either Billionuploads, or 180upload, from both of them I used to get full speed, when everything was normal, but now BU doesn't go above 40 KB/s, 180 at 70 KB/s, but after 1 am full speed comes back for 180.
Whatever, how long more does this cable fixing thing gonna take? Hearing murmuring about one more month! ! !

PS : Are these pings based on server? By changing the server to N.Delhi ping comes down, server on Dhaka shows very high ping!  Look at the crazy upload speeds, jeez :O


----------



## thetechfreak (Apr 5, 2013)

@ithehappy Yeah its server based. Its mostly dependent between the distance between you and the server. IMO Dhaka server has something wrong with it. Its impossible to get pings below 300. 

Do some tests on a USA server and you will see the difference


----------



## Arnab (Apr 5, 2013)

I cant even Open Pingtetst and Speedtest Site. 

Undersea Cable Cut Problem still not Cured yet?


----------



## ithehappy (Apr 5, 2013)

Arnab said:


> Undersea Cable Cut Problem still not Cured yet?


Obviously no. It's on paper.
Anyway, today is okay so far! It's just the second day in past one month where I'm seeing 'normal speeds' at morning/day.
God, sometimes normal things seem like so pleasurable!


----------



## TheHumanBot (Apr 5, 2013)

for me doesn't work 8 to 11 morning then works fine and at evening 7to morning 7 doesn't work.
light just keep blinking of router.


----------



## pratyush997 (Apr 5, 2013)

Damn seems like now DNS is culprit!


----------



## ithehappy (Apr 5, 2013)

Speeds were okay till 5 pm, now it's ****ed up again! Uff...


----------



## pratyush997 (Apr 5, 2013)

FOlks, is this page loading?


----------



## ithehappy (Apr 5, 2013)

On my end yes.


----------



## kg11sgbg (Apr 5, 2013)

pratyush997 said:


> FOlks, is this page loading?


Yes,pratyush but a very slooooooowwwwwwwwwwww loading + opening.


----------



## pratyush997 (Apr 5, 2013)

ithehappy said:


> On my end yes.





kg11sgbg said:


> Yes,pratyush but a very slooooooowwwwwwwwwwww loading + opening.



Thanks folks! 
It was a DNS issue  
Now it seems to be fine


----------



## sygeek (Apr 6, 2013)

I feel sorry for you guys, I'm having no problem with the internet since the past week. Can you tell me the gateway your router/modem is using?


----------



## ithehappy (Apr 6, 2013)

Don't feel sorry for us, feel good about yourself! I'm glad to know you are not having any problems.
Maybe because I live in a semi urban area, and it's the last priority for BSNL to fix!
Anyway, another bad day speed! Till 10 am everything was good, then ****ed up again! 
This image is taking forever to load,
*photographylife.com/wp-content/uploads/2012/11/Nikon-D5200-Sample-Image-2.jpg

However this one is loading normally!
*farm9.staticflickr.com/8497/8379710205_fa7e850a18_o.jpg

And what do you mean by gateway?


----------



## suyash24seven (Apr 7, 2013)

my internet is better but still messed up. works fine for a while but after that slow speed and disconnections for 2-5 minutes.
multiplayer games are almost unplayable.


----------



## pratyush997 (Apr 7, 2013)

Damn! Was selected as Admin of a server  
was in Top 3 of Dream Gaming CS server! 
FUUUUU BSNL


----------



## ithehappy (Apr 7, 2013)

Guys please tell me how long does this image take for your to load? My friend is saying it's loading normally for him, who lives just 4 km far from my location! Don't wanna be the only person with issues.

*photographylife.com/wp-content/uploads/2012/11/Nikon-D5200-Sample-Image-2.jpg


----------



## ithehappy (Apr 8, 2013)

How is the situation guys? Everything all right?
For me the direct links or the known/popular links are opening fine, nothing else!


----------



## papul1993 (Apr 8, 2013)

ithehappy said:


> How is the situation guys? Everything all right?
> For me the direct links or the known/popular links are opening fine, nothing else!



Tell me something that's not opening properly for you. I'll verify.


----------



## Vignesh B (Apr 8, 2013)

Today at last the situation seems a "bit" fine. Rill yesterday, I used to get full speed for the initial some time, but later it deteriorates.
Btw that image opened fine today.
But still that "normal" speed is yet to come.

It seems noobish to ask after a month of horror that you have faced, but have you tried using any alternate DNS servers like Google DNS, or Open DNS. For me BSNL DNS servers have been very inconsistent for me. Since you are saying only popular links are opening, it "can" be a DNS issue too.


----------



## ithehappy (Apr 9, 2013)

papul1993 said:


> Tell me something that's not opening properly for you. I'll verify.


Now it's that night crazy time when everything opens fine! I'll check tomorrow on normal time, and respond back.


----------



## ithehappy (Apr 9, 2013)

Vignesh B said:


> It seems noobish to ask after a month of horror that you have faced, but have you tried using any alternate DNS servers like Google DNS, or Open DNS. For me BSNL DNS servers have been very inconsistent for me. Since you are saying only popular links are opening, it "can" be a DNS issue too.


No not noobish, lol.
Honestly, and one might think that I sound crazy, but both Google and Open DNS servers respond worse than default BSNL server for me. Whenever I had slow down, I change DNS instantly to Google one but there is absolutely no improvement. And when everything was fine those servers respond worse than BSNL DNS server.
That particular image is taking 10 minutes for me to load, which is later confirmed by couple of my local friends. So I'm not really thinking about it, but what's wondering is that if I download the image via IDM all is fine!


----------



## ithehappy (Apr 9, 2013)

Here starts the problem!
Kindly tell me how long this image is taking to load? 
*dlakshman.files.wordpress.com/2010/10/img_0031.jpg
Please don't download with IDM or any accelerator, that would defeat the purpose I guess.


----------



## Vignesh B (Apr 9, 2013)

^^ Under 15 secs.


----------



## Mario (Apr 9, 2013)

Downloaded without accl. at normal speed!


----------



## ithehappy (Apr 9, 2013)

Vignesh B said:


> ^^ Under 15 secs.


Good. Seems the problem is limited within W.B only! Once it loaded okay for on my side too however, but most times it's taking so long........
You using Google DNS?


Mario said:


> Downloaded without accl. at normal speed!


With IDM I also have no problem. But with browser?


----------



## Vignesh B (Apr 9, 2013)

ithehappy said:


> Good. Seems the problem is limited within W.B only! Once it loaded okay for on my side too however, but most times it's taking so long........
> You using Google DNS?


Overall, today has been a much better day after a long time. No slow-downs yet.
I shuffle between BSNL DNS ad Google DNS. By default it is BSNL DNS. But at certain random times, it starts acting up, so change to Google DNS.
Like for you, BSNL DNS is the fastest for me even though it is pretty much inconsistent(when it works well, it is the fastest, at other times, it goes to a crawl.)


----------



## Mario (Apr 9, 2013)

ithehappy said:


> With IDM I also have no problem. But with browser?



I dl-ed with browser only! No accl.


----------



## ithehappy (Apr 9, 2013)

Okay, thanks both. Sorry Mario I misread you.
So what could be the problem with me? Why I can download the image via an accelerator normally, yet not within the browser? Can I do any tweak with my router settings? However not sure it'll work as everyone here (in my location) having same issue!


----------



## Mario (Apr 9, 2013)

ithehappy said:


> Okay, thanks both. Sorry Mario I misread you.
> So what could be the problem with me? Why I can download the image via an accelerator normally, yet not within the browser? Can I do any tweak with my router settings? However not sure it'll work as everyone here (in my location) having same issue!



An accl. will generally open multiple streams to the target and simultaneously download multiple parts of the target resource (only when allowed and supported).
The other folks at your location that you are referring to, are they using BSNL (same ISP as yours) ?

Then it could be a line issue - get hold of the local linesman (I know, easier said than done) and ask him to check the wire. Better yet, trace the wire from your router's a55 back onto the junction box and see if you can find any minor/major cracks, joints, loose joints etc. although that would be particular to your case only.

Earlier you said, BSNL DNS works best for you, still, try changing over to Google DNS/Open DNS and see if it speeds things up (try at around the same time of the day when you face issues).

And finally, ........................ Pray!


----------



## ithehappy (Apr 9, 2013)

Yes, the other folks, three of them actually, have same ISP, BSNL, and two of them have same plan actually. One lives just within half km of local exchange.
I don't know if I can ask the local service man to check the cable for me, I don't talk with them, maybe I'll need to send someone there for it.
Thanks.


----------



## Vignesh B (Apr 9, 2013)

ithehappy said:


> Yes, the other folks, three of them actually, have same ISP, BSNL, and two of them have same plan actually. One lives just within half km of local exchange.
> I don't know if I can ask the local service man to check the cable for me, I don't talk with them, maybe I'll need to send someone there for it.
> Thanks.


Try contacting the higher officials like the nodal officer or above. Usually in BSNL, it tends to work rather than complaining in the local BSNL office.


----------



## ithehappy (Apr 9, 2013)

Vignesh B said:


> Try contacting the higher officials like the nodal officer or above. Usually in BSNL, it tends to work rather than complaining in the local BSNL office.


How do I contact them? Face to face or they still live in letter age?


----------



## papul1993 (Apr 9, 2013)

ithehappy said:


> How do I contact them? Face to face or they still live in letter age?



Bsnl.co.in then go to local state site. There you will find their numbers.


----------



## Vignesh B (Apr 9, 2013)

ithehappy said:


> How do I contact them? Face to face or they still live in letter age?





papul1993 said:


> Bsnl.co.in then go to local state site. There you will find their numbers.


This. You can even find their numbers on the telephone bill too.
Personally, I prefer face-to-face talk. But you have to be lucky enough to find him. My district's nodal officer is always on the move.


----------



## ithehappy (Apr 10, 2013)

Okay thanks for that site, bsnl.co.in, Papul. I do see some fellas listed (telecom circles, maintenance regions blah blah.., could you possibly tell me to whom I could send an email? Lots of designations, lots of names!

PS: How come at every night, at a specific time connection becomes all fine. Did they set some timer on my line, WTF?


----------



## papul1993 (Apr 10, 2013)

Better you call. Call the of the nearest telephone exchange. 

Internet is better now because it's off peak hours. Less traffic.


----------



## ithehappy (Apr 10, 2013)

Alright, will call tomorrow.


----------



## ithehappy (Apr 10, 2013)

Called them, and I've been asked to call tomorrow again at 12:30 pm.
One thing I noticed today, if I connect net after a bit of gap, say 2-3 hours, just for 5 minutes everything is okay, then suddenly the performance degrades!


----------



## Vignesh B (Apr 10, 2013)

ithehappy said:


> Called them, and I've been asked to call tomorrow again at 12:30 pm.
> One thing I noticed today, if I connect net after a bit of gap, say 2-3 hours, just for 5 minutes everything is okay, then suddenly the performance degrades!


Had the same issue in the last week, but that had got resolved since day-before-yesterday. Strange.


----------



## kg11sgbg (Apr 11, 2013)

WHAT THE HELL IS HAPPENING??????????!!!!!!!!!!!!

Whenever from within: Fedora-18/Ubuntu-12.10/openSUSE-12.3/CentOS (all GNU/Linux distros) I am running a web-browser: Google Chrome or Firefox or Konqueror; a strange thing is happenning.

I am unable to open "*Flipkart*", "*You Tube Videos*"(THE page/site is opening!!!),*gmail* of my own account!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!, to *upload any comments in TDF* discussion threads????

But all these are OPENING and FUNCTIONING NORMALLY from within Windows-7 through: Firefox or Chrome or Maxthon Browser or IE.

As of now,I am *writing this comment from Firefox under Windows-7.*

Is BSNL an enemy to LINUX-OS ?

What the F*** is going on? 
The rage of @gaurav is COMPLETELY JUSTIFIED and SUPPORTED....


----------



## Mario (Apr 11, 2013)

kg11sgbg said:


> WHAT THE HELL IS HAPPENING??????????!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Whenever from within: Fedora-18/Ubuntu-12.10/openSUSE-12.3/CentOS (all GNU/Linux distros) I am running a web-browser: Google Chrome or Firefox or Konqueror; a strange thing is happenning.
> 
> ...



Umm.. that would take special software on BSNL's end to single out a particular platform. Not very likely!
Instead, check settings within the OS - perhaps browser or proxy settings have been modified somehow!?!


----------



## Vignesh B (Apr 11, 2013)

kg11sgbg said:


> WHAT THE HELL IS HAPPENING??????????!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Whenever from within: Fedora-18/Ubuntu-12.10/openSUSE-12.3/CentOS (all GNU/Linux distros) I am running a web-browser: Google Chrome or Firefox or Konqueror; a strange thing is happenning.
> 
> ...


Flipkart & YouTube is acting up for me too. Tried changing the DNS?


----------



## ithehappy (Apr 11, 2013)

That was it for me! Three guys came to check what was the problem I was having, and the first thing they did was opening the bsnl website. Well that loaded. Then Google.com, that loaded too! Then Yahoo, that loaded with some lag, and finally India Times, that didn't load at first two try, they kept murmuring that website always have some problems, and finally it opened. And the ever same conclusion came, which a new born knows from last life, 'everything is alright'. 'It's server problem', nothing on my end'. ****ing fine, I said.
Three idiots, one near retirement and I bet my arse on that he can't shut down PC properly, another guy, honestly looked like a construction worker, kept asking what T.V.that is, what is that, this etc...and the most knowledgeable guy, took 5 mins to create the network connection for their own modem and changed the splitter I was having, and proudly said 'that problem you were having, I fixed it'.
Awesome!


----------



## sygeek (Apr 11, 2013)

ithehappy said:


> That was it for me! Three guys came to check what was the problem I was having, and the first thing they did was opening the bsnl website. Well that loaded. Then Google.com, that loaded too! Then Yahoo, that loaded with some lag, and finally India Times, that didn't load at first two try, they kept murmuring that website always have some problems, and finally it opened. And the ever same conclusion came, which a new born knows from last life, 'everything is alright'. 'It's server problem', nothing on my end'. ****ing fine, I said.
> Three idiots, one near retirement and I bet my arse on that he can't shut down PC properly, another guy, honestly looked like a construction worker, kept asking what T.V.that is, what is that, this etc...and the most knowledgeable guy, took 5 mins to create the network connection for their own modem and changed the splitter I was having, and proudly said 'that problem you were having, I fixed it'.
> Awesome!


Hilarious! I don't even think that was unexpected.

"It's server problem", This should be the motto of BSNL.

Also, what gateway are you using? It will look something like: *i.imgur.com/SpwiGx6.png


----------



## Vignesh B (Apr 11, 2013)

In fact you should thank your stars that they didn't make you format your PC


----------



## probuddha (Apr 11, 2013)

Having the same loading issue with youtube.com for several days now. The site opens up fine, but whenever I try to open a video, the page just seems to give up...no error, nothing, just a blank page with the title being something like www.youtube.com/xxxxxxx this indicates that the site is unable to resolve properly.

Of course a tracert to youtube.com shows several time outs in the routing and pings of over 500 ms



```
Tracing route to youtube.com [74.125.236.167] over a maximum of 30 hops:

  1     7 ms     7 ms     7 ms  192.168.0.1
  2     *        *        *     Request timed out.
  3    19 ms    15 ms    13 ms  117.194.64.1
  4    17 ms    16 ms    15 ms  218.248.162.70
  5    58 ms    59 ms    59 ms  218.248.255.74
  6   478 ms   479 ms   477 ms  59.163.207.93.static.chennai.vsnl.net.in [59.163.207.93]
  7     *        *        *     Request timed out.
  8     *        *        *     Request timed out.
  9   484 ms   489 ms   487 ms  115.114.85.245
 10   507 ms   501 ms   497 ms  if-6-2.tcore2.SVW-Singapore.as6453.net [180.87.37.14]
 11   483 ms   495 ms   487 ms  if-2-2.tcore1.SVW-Singapore.as6453.net [180.87.12.1]
 12   495 ms   497 ms   497 ms  72.14.220.134
 13     *      494 ms   497 ms  66.249.95.124
 14   513 ms   533 ms   517 ms  72.14.239.21
 15   527 ms   529 ms   527 ms  209.85.240.145
 16   527 ms   527 ms   526 ms  maa03s16-in-f7.1e100.net [74.125.236.167]
```

Now talking about sheer ignorance of BSNL staff...the DGM broadband called me yesterday and enquired about the speed of my connection. I said it's horrible - then he asked me "do you have any idea whether the undersea cable cut has been restored?"

I was like - huh?? 

No hope with this ISP guys..seriously, but then I have no other option available in my area either


----------



## ithehappy (Apr 11, 2013)

@Sygeek: Attaching the pic. Underlined it. Could I change it for any betterment? 

@Vignesh: Lol, I'd curse them badly if they had said that. Changed the landline to their crap phone, and some stuffs on desktop, so that they couldn't say anything nonsense. They kept looking at my router though, and I was always thinking when they'd say, hmm that router looks fishy, it is the problem, but they didn't say that ultimately!


----------



## Mario (Apr 11, 2013)

ithehappy said:


> That was it for me! Three guys came to check what was the problem I was having, and the first thing they did was opening the bsnl website. Well that loaded. Then Google.com, that loaded too! Then Yahoo, that loaded with some lag, and finally India Times, that didn't load at first two try, they kept murmuring that website always have some problems, and finally it opened. And the ever same conclusion came, which a new born knows from last life, 'everything is alright'. 'It's server problem', nothing on my end'. ****ing fine, I said.
> Three idiots, one near retirement and I bet my arse on that he can't shut down PC properly, another guy, honestly looked like a construction worker, kept asking what T.V.that is, what is that, this etc...and the most knowledgeable guy, took 5 mins to create the network connection for their own modem and changed the splitter I was having, and proudly said 'that problem you were having, I fixed it'.
> Awesome!



You let them "touch" your PC? Your modem? I ask them to check the wire! Thats it. Tell them some bullsh1t like "I am network specialist/work in network-related company-bullcr4p, so all modem settings are fine and configured correctly and you don't need to bother...just check my line", if they want to personally sit at your desk and mess with your PC.

Run some *nix distro in a VM or something (live cd?) - they will not venture near your PC once they see its not Win XP or Win 7 (which they think are the only two OSs on earth)



ithehappy said:


> @Sygeek: Attaching the pic. Underlined it. Could I change it for any betterment?



You can't, BSNL assigns it. You may request them to "assign you a new port at the DSLAM" - easier said than done! With no guarantees that it would do any positive things!


----------



## ithehappy (Apr 11, 2013)

OK, thanks Mario, for the information.
Btw guys on my router's config page there is a firewall settings, under that there are two things, outbound and inbound service, and that inbound service is by default set as 'Block always'! Screenshot attached. Which is weird, maybe that's the reason when I used to play games with my friend online they never were able to connect me, I always had to play on others created server. But if I change it could that speed up anything or this has nothing to do with browsing speed/download speed itself? My mind says it's the latter but wanna confirm with you geeks


----------



## Mario (Apr 12, 2013)

ithehappy said:


> OK, thanks Mario, for the information.
> Btw guys on my router's config page there is a firewall settings, under that there are two things, outbound and inbound service, and that inbound service is by default set as 'Block always'! Screenshot attached. Which is weird, maybe that's the reason when I used to play games with my friend online they never were able to connect me, I always had to play on others created server. But if I change it could that speed up anything or this has nothing to do with browsing speed/download speed itself? My mind says it's the latter but wanna confirm with you geeks



Simply ask yourself - when you did used to have a "normal" BSNL connection which used to give you your expected speeds, did you have to tweak this setting? The answer would be no, which is also the answer to your current query 

In layman terms, this setting is more like a customizable filter in case you wanted to filter the traffic between the web and your network.


----------



## ithehappy (Apr 12, 2013)

Yep, that's what I thought. Getting too much dependent on you guys 

PS: Btw I was seeing those 'geniuses' were testing speed via some website, probably their own, but I didn't get a chance to see it (as all three persons were blocking my monitor), what could it be?

PS: What the f***?

*www.youtube.com/watch?v=52trZBOOdBY

:O


----------



## Mario (Apr 12, 2013)

ithehappy said:


> Yep, that's what I thought. Getting too much dependent on you guys
> 
> PS: Btw I was seeing those 'geniuses' were testing speed via some website, probably their own, but I didn't get a chance to see it (as all three persons were blocking my monitor), what could it be?



Some Karnataka BSNL website I think...whenever I speed test on that site, speed is always 1 ~ 2 mbps.

BSNL - Bandwidth Meter



ithehappy said:


> PS: What the f***?
> 
> hacking bsnl broadband upto 160Mbps download speed.wmv - YouTube
> 
> :O



Oh yeah? Look at the URL from which he's downloading the video!! 

These guys are idiots man, I remember watching a youtube vid where this moron sped up a video recording of himself shredding on his guitar and claimed to be the fastest guitarist on the planet..You could easily spot that he had sped up his video because the timestamp on the video recording itself was changing at fast-forward speed!

At least your "hack BSNL" guy had the sense to disable comments on his video otherwise he would have received some nasty-a55 comments!


----------



## Vignesh B (Apr 12, 2013)

ithehappy said:


> OK, thanks Mario, for the information.
> Btw guys on my router's config page there is a firewall settings, under that there are two things, outbound and inbound service, and that inbound service is by default set as 'Block always'! Screenshot attached. Which is weird, maybe that's the reason when I used to play games with my friend online they never were able to connect me, I always had to play on others created server. But if I change it could that speed up anything or this has nothing to do with browsing speed/download speed itself? My mind says it's the latter but wanna confirm with you geeks


That is more of a security feature. Leave it as it is. You may need to forward your ports to host servers.



ithehappy said:


> Yep, that's what I thought. Getting too much dependent on you guys
> 
> PS: Btw I was seeing those 'geniuses' were testing speed via some website, probably their own, but I didn't get a chance to see it (as all three persons were blocking my monitor), what could it be?
> 
> ...


He's downloading from 192.168.1.2!
Edit : Mario has already pointed that out.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Apr 12, 2013)

every decent router has this firewall policy where all traffic initiated from outside will be blocked.what this means is if you initiate the connection then reply from outside will be allowed(e.g.launching torrent on your pc) but if connection is initiated from outside(e.g.friend trying to join your game server) it will be blocked.it has nothing to do with speed.also this rule is separate from firewall so even if you allow incoming traffic initiated from outside it will still be scanned by router firewall.

edit:& about that bsnl server speedtest:

*i.imgur.com/5wYP2XK.png


----------



## kg11sgbg (Apr 12, 2013)

Hey EVERYBODY @TDF,Friends....

I can successfully download packages(updates) & install  to Fedora-18;Ubuntu-12.10,etc. Linux distros... BUT ALL THE WEB BROWSERS(within Linux distros) ARE SLUGGISH TO OPEN THE RESPECTIVE SITES...
Some sites such as: Flipkart,ebay,Youtube,etc. are NOT OPENING AT ALL.

But sites as: Facebook,Yahoo! are opening at ease?????!!!!


*gmail* is not opening.

In *Window*s no such problem is occurring, and all the sites are OPENING + RUNNING !!!!!!!!!

I've checked browser settings at all Linux distros....and no proxies are configured...it is a DIRECT connection to the internet.

I've checked my Broadband usage in: CRM   which states that till today,*only 4.3GB has been downloaded + uploaded*(total usage)from 1st April 2013.

But my* network speed  from SpeedTest.net is at*:

*www.speedtest.net/result/2640918875.png

From* BSNL site*:
WELCOME TO BSNL BROADBAND (Multiplay Network) SPEED TESTER PORTAL


Your IP Address is: 117.*.*.* Date Of Test:12-04-2013 19:43:41
Your current bandwidth reading (in Mega bits per second) is:

3.06 Mbps

(DOWNLOAD speed in kilo bytes notation is 391.44 Kilo Bytes/sec). 



Retest *** Close 

WEB DESIGNED BY BROADBAND NOC, BANGALORE


I am using ULD950 Plan.

Is my network HACKED somehow??????


----------



## whitestar_999 (Apr 12, 2013)

bsnl usage stats are usually not accurate in the first week.anyway rest assured as no one is going to hack a bsnl connection because almost all bsnl broadband connection now-a-days use port binding in which your bsnl user account is bind to your telephone no./line so it can not be used on any other telephone no./line.


----------



## kg11sgbg (Apr 12, 2013)

Thanks for the comment,whitestar which is a respite to me.

But what about the other problems,mainly Browsers within  Linux distros....???


----------



## whitestar_999 (Apr 12, 2013)

i don't use linux so better wait for other bsnl linux users but you can check one thing:if you are using a dialer to connect(instead of pppoe/always on mode) in linux then it may be a MTU issue.


----------



## Mario (Apr 12, 2013)

probuddha said:


> Now talking about sheer ignorance of BSNL staff...the DGM broadband called me yesterday and enquired about the speed of my connection. I said it's horrible - then he asked me "*do you have any idea whether the undersea cable cut has been restored?*"
> 
> I was like - huh??
> 
> No hope with this ISP guys..seriously, but then I have no other option available in my area either



This is howlarious 

---------------------------------------

@kg11sgbg: Just out of curiosity,

1. Have you *always* faced this issue of slow browsing speed on *nix or is this the first time?
2. Whats your NIC chip and model no.?


----------



## ithehappy (Apr 13, 2013)

@probuddha: I am having the same YouTube problem for last 4-5 days, it just opens a blank page if I click on video! I gotta refresh it 4-5 times to see the actual video. First I thought it was a Chrome problem but nah!
After six weeks if not more I have downloaded 4 GB stuffs today. No, the problem is NOT solved, just my good luck maybe, or the host called Putlocker is too good to go with IDM.


----------



## kg11sgbg (Apr 13, 2013)

whitestar_999 said:


> i don't use linux so better wait for other bsnl linux users but you can check one thing:if you are using a dialer to connect(instead of pppoe/always on mode) in linux then it may be a MTU issue.


I am in pppoe/always on mode even in Linux.
MTU is set to *1462*

Is the MTU incorrect?

*WHOOAAAAHHHHHH!!!!!!*

*NOW EVERYTHING IS NORMAL UNDER LINUX!!!!!
*
Issues are gone!!!!


Speeds are:
*www.speedtest.net/result/2642127834.png

STILL NOT GETTING THE PROMISED/CLAIMED SPEED OF 4 Mbps TILL 8GB(FUP)

Strangely,now my IP address as according to BSNL are correct,previously for the past two~three days the IP address was different?????????????Which might have posed problems for Linux.

*@whitestar*, suggestions and advice requested....


----------



## Vignesh B (Apr 13, 2013)

kg11sgbg said:


> I am in pppoe/always on mode even in Linux.
> MTU is set to *1462*
> 
> Is the MTU incorrect?


MTU varies for everyone.
You can find the optimal MTU by following this method
Type in CMD -  ping <any website name> -f -l 1492 (For PPPoE, MTU should be no more than 1492 to allow space for the 8 byte PPPoE "wrapper")
If it returns Packet needs to be fragmented, but DF set, reduce the value by 10 till you find the packet size, that does not fragment. Now increase the packet size in small amounts, till you find the packet size that does not fragment. 
Add 28 more to this (since we specified ping packet size, not including IP/ICMP header of 28 bytes), and this is your optimal MTU.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Apr 13, 2013)

what different ip address were you getting?also don't rely on speedtest so much.use a download manager to download some big setup from microsoft site & then check speed.


----------



## pratyush997 (Apr 13, 2013)

Why the hell is gateway IP changed?


----------



## ithehappy (Apr 13, 2013)

Same ultra slow speed in browser!

What DNS is preferred, Google or Open?


----------



## Mario (Apr 13, 2013)

ithehappy said:


> Same ultra slow speed in browser!
> 
> What DNS is preferred, Google or Open?



The answer may be "either", depending on whichever gives you a better experience, or "neither", depending on how paranoid you are about your online privacy!  

Go ahead and use either, but in your case, I am not too optimistic that it would cause any drastic difference!


----------



## Vignesh B (Apr 13, 2013)

ithehappy said:


> Same ultra slow speed in browser!
> 
> What DNS is preferred, Google or Open?


Depends. Run a DNS benchmark like DNS Benchmark and/or Namebench to determine the fastest DNS for you.
Open DNS is more customizable(if you create an account - free is enough) like it provides phishing and botnet protections, Google DNS is a no-frills DNS, with no site blocking as such.
Trouble with Open DNS is, their nearest server for us is in Singapore, so it is usually slower than Google DNS(though in normal usage, you won't notice it as such)


----------



## kg11sgbg (Apr 14, 2013)

Friends, now everything is *NORMAL* in net working...either through Windows or Linux in all the Browsers.All sites/pages are opening at ease,no delay as such...

*EXCEPT* that BSNL has capped my speeds(Bandwidth) to 2.6~3 Mbps but not above that in *950ULD PLAN!!!!!!!!!!!!*,still short of reaching the FUP 8GB (upload/download).
Till today I've consumed 4.6GB.


----------



## Vignesh B (Apr 14, 2013)

kg11sgbg said:


> Friends, now everything is *NORMAL* in net working...either through Windows or Linux in all the Browsers.All sites/pages are opening at ease,no delay as such...
> 
> *EXCEPT* that BSNL has capped my speeds(Bandwidth) to 2.6~3 Mbps but not above that in *950ULD PLAN!!!!!!!!!!!!*,still short of reaching the FUP 8GB (upload/download).
> Till today I've consumed 4.6GB.


You are lucky to get even 3Mbps. I know of people who den't even get 2 Mbps for the same plan.


----------



## ithehappy (Apr 14, 2013)

Everything is so fast on my end! Websites are loading before typing it's address! Brilliant 
Is there any forum for BSNL broadband users only?


----------



## Vignesh B (Apr 14, 2013)

ithehappy said:


> Everything is so fast on my end! Websites are loading before typing it's address! Brilliant
> Is there any forum for BSNL broadband users only?


Won't happen until you are searching on Google and have enabled Google Instant.  Anyway, good for you. At last that you're month long problem has been solved.
Btw I don't know of BSNL "only" forums. But you can look out for India broadband forum or Broadband forum.


----------



## ithehappy (Apr 14, 2013)

I was being sarcastic 
Speeds are worse of worse today! Least YouTube used to work fine, today it isn't! 
India broadband? Hmm, I've seen it before. Might give it a look. Last time I checked they were talking about an year old issue


----------



## Vignesh B (Apr 14, 2013)

ithehappy said:


> I was being sarcastic
> Speeds are worse of worse today! Least YouTube used to work fine, today it isn't!
> India broadband? Hmm, I've seen it before. Might give it a look. Last time I checked they were talking about an year old issue


Oh. That's sad. 
Those are the "only" active broadband based forums in India. But you can't compare TDF to other forums in India.


----------



## CommanderShawnzer (Apr 14, 2013)

Vignesh B said:


> Oh. That's sad.
> Those are the "only" active broadband based forums in India. *But you can't compare TDF to other forums in India.*



Instant Ban


----------



## ithehappy (Apr 17, 2013)

From yesterday afternoon everything is more ****ed up! Now even Torrents are not being downloaded at good speed, which used to work great under any circumstances! Everyone here is facing this problem!!


----------



## Mario (Apr 17, 2013)

ithehappy said:


> From yesterday afternoon everything is more ****ed up! Now even Torrents are not being downloaded at good speed, which used to work great under any circumstances! Everyone here is facing this problem!!



All of you, who are affected, should visit the exchange together and create a ruckus!


----------



## probuddha (Apr 18, 2013)

BSNL broadband working much better today after almost a month...hope the cable cut has been restored and it stays this way.

How is it working for you guys?


----------



## ithehappy (Apr 18, 2013)

On my end, rubbish.
Excluding: YouTube and anything with IDM.


----------



## Sainatarajan (Apr 20, 2013)

Guys help me. I am thinking of choosing the 800 ULD plan from BSNL . Is it wise to go with BSNL ? I live in Chennai.... Airtel seems too costly...


----------



## ithehappy (Apr 20, 2013)

Sainatarajan said:


> Guys help me. I am thinking of choosing the 800 ULD plan from BSNL . *Is it wise to go with BSNL ?* I live in Chennai.... Airtel seems too costly...


No, for the bold part.
Reason: AirTel is available in your area.


----------



## Vignesh B (Apr 20, 2013)

Sainatarajan said:


> Guys help me. I am thinking of choosing the 800 ULD plan from BSNL . Is it wise to go with BSNL ? I live in Chennai.... Airtel seems too costly...


After seeing a 12-page, 1.5 months long rant against BSNL thread, do you still think worth going with it?
Its more of a hit and miss case, if it works as advertised, it is great, otherwise it is equivalent of being in hell. 
OT : I thought MTNL is for metro cities. You don't have MTNL in Chennai?


----------



## CommanderShawnzer (Apr 21, 2013)

Vignesh B said:


> After seeing a 12-page, 1.5 months long rant against BSNL thread, do you still think worth going with it?
> Its more of a hit and miss case, if it works as advertised, it is great, otherwise it is equivalent of being in hell.
> OT : *I thought MTNL is for metro cities. You don't have MTNL in Chennai?*



Metro Cities according to MTNL = Mumbai & Delhi(Kolkata and Chennai are Small towns i guess   )


----------



## Arnab (Apr 21, 2013)

Same here,
Still Troubled with BSNL- its like 22 days since the cable cut happened and still they are mending? 

God Knows what I will do. I dont have Airtel Available in my area , not even MeghBala , Only Reliance and Siticable. 

Reliance Pings are very bad ,On SITI cable dont have any idea....


----------



## vidhubhushan (Apr 21, 2013)

+1 a wise user once said - "jab yeh chalta hai to isse achchha kuchh nahin hai." (when it works nothing like it) and i immediately asked - "JAB" and he said - YES 



Vignesh B said:


> After seeing a 12-page, 1.5 months long rant against BSNL thread, do you still think worth going with it?
> Its more of a hit and miss case, if it works as advertised, it is great, otherwise it is equivalent of being in hell.
> OT : I thought MTNL is for metro cities. You don't have MTNL in Chennai?


----------



## gagan_kumar (Apr 21, 2013)

hey guys we should create a poll of worst broadband in india and send a link of result to bsnl ..........

btw how are ur pings...... i get like 400 ms pings


----------



## pratyush997 (Apr 21, 2013)

gta0gagan said:


> hey guys we should create a poll of worst broadband in india and send a link of result to bsnl ..........
> 
> btw how are ur pings...... i get like 400 ms pings



As if they will give a fu(k about it.


----------



## shreymittal (Apr 21, 2013)

Jisne bande fu(k word invent kiya hoga usne bhi itni baar fu(k ni bola hoga, jitna tumne bsnl ko boldiya
Fu(K Bsnl lol


----------



## ithehappy (Apr 22, 2013)

Well for last 3-4 days net is fine! It started from that little storm day, from then it's fine. I think little storms, thunderstorms and rain helps BSNL.
Idiots.


----------



## Arnab (Apr 22, 2013)

LOL- i think they do . 
They said all will be ok by 20th , and still no avail. Cant play game properly , cant stream properly.... Damn Man!


----------



## ithehappy (Apr 22, 2013)

Well you can do two things- switch to another ISP, which is not a very good idea or an option for both you and me, OR stick with BS-NL. If you already haven't done, call your local exchange and ask the number of the head of the BB guy (generally a 55+ dude!), and call him if net is slow. Call him every 2 or 3 day. At least I did that and now I see that my prolonged problem is solved!

Btw guys that selfcare site of theirs, I need the BB User Id, can't make new one, and there is none available, should I call CC and ask for it? And what is Portal Id? I would like to see my usage, just for fun though.


----------



## Sainatarajan (Apr 22, 2013)

Ok guys, Airtel Seems a bit costly. The unlimited plans start at 1k which is not affordable. Is there any other plan in Airtel which offers unlimited at max 0.7k to 0.8K. I dont care abt speeds . But speeds should be atleast 512 kbps.


----------



## Vignesh B (Apr 22, 2013)

ithehappy said:


> Well you can do two things- switch to another ISP, which is not a very good idea or an option for both you and me, OR stick with BS-NL. If you already haven't done, call your local exchange and ask the number of the head of the BB guy (generally a 55+ dude!), and call him if net is slow. Call him every 2 or 3 day. At least I did that and now I see that my prolonged problem is solved!
> 
> Btw guys that selfcare site of theirs, I need the BB User Id, can't make new one, and there is none available, *should I call CC and ask for it*? And what is Portal Id? I would like to see my usage, just for fun though.


Yes, but probably they will make you go to the BSNL office to get it from there.
I don't think BSNL still uses Portal ID to track usage, only selfcare website is the way to go AFAIK. Another thing, their usage stats are "usually" erroneous during the start of the month. Another thing it updates only after a day.


----------



## shreymittal (Apr 22, 2013)

Sainatarajan said:


> Ok guys, Airtel Seems a bit costly. The unlimited plans start at 1k which is not affordable. Is there any other plan in Airtel which offers unlimited at max 0.7k to 0.8K. I dont care abt speeds . But speeds should be atleast 512 kbps.



Huhh...I'm Xairtel user AFAIK there is no UL plans


----------



## Mario (Apr 22, 2013)

ithehappy said:


> Well you can do two things- switch to another ISP, which is not a very good idea or an option for both you and me, OR stick with BS-NL. If you already haven't done, call your local exchange and ask the number of the head of the BB guy (generally a 55+ dude!), and call him if net is slow. Call him every 2 or 3 day. At least I did that and now I see that my prolonged problem is solved!
> 
> Btw guys that selfcare site of theirs, I need the BB User Id, can't make new one, and there is none available, should I call CC and ask for it? And what is Portal Id? I would like to see my usage, just for fun though.



Use NetWorx to track usage! You want to find out your usage from "*BSNL portal*"? You want to find out your ID from *BSNL CC*? You are not satisfied with the amount of frustration they have happily given you til now? 
Check the registration letter when you first got your BB - that should have portal ID and BB User ID, and they also send a text on first connection with these details - although I doubt you would still have that text!


----------



## sujeet2555 (Apr 22, 2013)

for me ,speed was slow for 2-3 days when i heard news of cable cut happened .now it is normal after that except link failure due to frequent storm,rain .moreover i am getting speed of 200 kB/s from 20th april till now even-though i am way over 6GB fup.
*www.speedtest.net/result/2661640710.png

last day ping was better than today i-e 131 ms.
someday when i get slow browsing speed ,i check dns with dns benchmark and switchover to fastest one.

one question my modem is the black utstar one (first modem that bsnl used to give).
it shows *snag.gy/GanMo.jpg in homepage.is 2048kbps speed it show is the maximum speed the modem supports.if i want to take plans of above 2mbps ,do i have to change modem?


----------



## josin (Apr 22, 2013)

No you don't have to. Adsl 2+ modem can sustain up to 10+-2 Mbits usually. It's the Bsnl line quality that matters.
Ps: Bsnl modem's are worst performing one's I have ever seen. Better change to dlink or tp link


----------



## Sainatarajan (Apr 22, 2013)

Is there any other reliable broadband to go with ?


----------



## sujeet2555 (Apr 22, 2013)

modem is UTSTAR 300R type-1 . i don't know if my modem is adsl+ or not . it is as old as bsnl broadband. BTW i found the manual link *www.legasys.com/n/solutions/cpe/images/SS_UT300RA.pdf. it says
High speed asymmetrical data transmission on a single twisted pair
- Full-rate operation up to 8Mbps/12Mbps downstream and 1Mbps upstream
- G.lite operation up to 1.5Mbps down stream and 512Kbps upstream

what does that mean and why it show as *snag.gy/GanMo.jpg ?


----------



## ithehappy (Apr 22, 2013)

Mario said:


> Use NetWorx to track usage! You want to find out your usage from "*BSNL portal*"? You want to find out your ID from *BSNL CC*? You are not satisfied with the amount of frustration they have happily given you til now?
> Check the registration letter when you first got your BB - that should have portal ID and BB User ID, and they also send a text on first connection with these details - although I doubt you would still have that text!


Actually I thought that the usage history BSNL gives is absolutely correct! Damn! Finding a 10 year old letter is tough!
Well I will install that software, thanks.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Apr 22, 2013)

BSNL portal ID is now obsolete.only thing you need now is your user ID to connect to net(stored in modem so easy to find) & your customer ID on the bill which you can use to create a new account at bsnl self care site for your region(east,west,north,south) to check your usage.

@sujeet2555,modem supported speed & connected speed is different.your modem supports upto 12mbps doesn't mean it will connect at 12 mbps.it will connect at speed set at your local exchange as per your plan which is 2mbps.


----------



## ithehappy (Apr 22, 2013)

Well I couldn't create a Selfcare account. They didn't accept my BB User Id. I obviously have both Customer Id and username.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Apr 23, 2013)

are you sure you used correct customer id(click on demo/info link to see sample image on selfcare site)?which self care site you used(it should be east region something like edc.bsnl)?also you shouldn't be needing your broadband user ID for registration.


----------



## ithehappy (Apr 23, 2013)

This site, BSNL Customer Care Portal 
Yes they are asking for the BB user id. When I give one according to their rule, they won't accept it still! Maybe Mario is right, it's their on that doc when I first took the connection.


----------



## sujeet2555 (Apr 23, 2013)

whitestar_999 said:


> @sujeet2555,modem supported speed & connected speed is different.your modem supports upto 12mbps doesn't mean it will connect at 12 mbps.it will connect at speed set at your local exchange as per your plan which is 2mbps.



if i take plan higher than 2mbps then the connected speed will still show 2mbps or higher ?  if i have to buy a new one or not ?

@ithehappy isn't your BB userID saved in your modem setup .


----------



## Vignesh B (Apr 23, 2013)

ithehappy said:


> This site, BSNL Customer Care Portal
> Yes they are asking for the BB user id. When I give one according to their rule, they won't accept it still! Maybe Mario is right,* it's their on that doc when I first took the connection*.


Usually, it is a custom made ID. Anyway go and ask in the BSNL office, they "might" help.




sujeet2555 said:


> if i take plan higher than 2mbps then the connected speed will still show 2mbps or higher ?  if i have to buy a new one or not ?


It will show according to the speed of the plan. Suppose you get 4Mbps, it will show as 4Mbps ans so on.
Practically, speed caps are mainly due to quality of lines, connection etc. Modems are rarely a bottle-neck.
You don't have to buy a new one(unless you subscribe to a plan which supports more than 12Mbps).

OT : Yesterday, BSNL's server in my area went kaput. Returned to life now. Anyone else also had the problem?


----------



## Rajesh345 (Apr 23, 2013)

Yesterday Broadband was down for me for around a hour 

other than that i have no issue for last four years

my only issue with bsnl is landline telephone

told multiple time to replace telephone(faulty number pad) still no replace telephone


----------



## Vignesh B (Apr 23, 2013)

Rajesh345 said:


> my only issue with bsnl is landline telephone
> 
> told multiple time to replace telephone(faulty number pad) still no replace telephone


Buy a new after-market phone. They are much better.



Rajesh345 said:


> yesterdayvtoadvand was done for a ht for me


Didn't understand a thing. 



Rajesh345 said:


> other than that *I* have had no issues for the last four years


Corrected.


----------



## sujeet2555 (Apr 23, 2013)

@Rajesh345 for me hold switch of telephone set gone bad .they said that come to the exchange with the faulty set and they will changed the set if faulty .i have no time for that .maybe they won't charge anything for changing the set ,i don't know then why spend .


----------



## whitestar_999 (Apr 23, 2013)

@ithehappy,your broadband user id is there in your modem.also just use the id without "@bsnl.in" part first.btw north region selfcare doesn't require broadband id.


----------



## Rajesh345 (Apr 23, 2013)

Vignesh B said:


> Buy a new after-market phone. They are much better.
> 
> 
> Didn't understand a thing.
> ...





Thank you , and   edited   



autotype feature of mobile messsed it up


> Buy a new after-market phone. They are much better.



kinda  Free vs Paid


----------



## Vignesh B (Apr 23, 2013)

Rajesh345 said:


> Thank you , and   edited
> autotype feature of mobile messsed it up


Ok, not an issue. 



Rajesh345 said:


> kinda  Free vs Paid


You are right. Just that these 3rd party phones are much more feature-rich.
Anyway the stock phones just about do the job. You may try complaining to a higher-authority, say someone like a nodal officer also stating about the delay. Usually they are more helpful and get the work done.


----------



## ithehappy (Apr 24, 2013)

Hey Mario, and others, that app is cool, Networx. Is there any way it can keep track of my WiFi usage as well? I surf and download a lot from my cell. I tried to select 'Monitor my router rather than this computer', but couldn't find what is WAN interface. Could anything be done?

@Whitestar: I can see my login id under my router's config page, but BB user id.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Apr 24, 2013)

go to modem---internet configuration page & click on edit connection.you should see your BB id when you reach the "enter user id/password" page.just click cancel/don't save after that.


----------



## Mario (Apr 24, 2013)

ithehappy said:


> Hey Mario, and others, that app is cool, Networx. Is there any way it can keep track of my WiFi usage as well? I surf and download a lot from my cell. I tried to select 'Monitor my router rather than this computer', but _*couldn't find what is WAN interface*_. Could anything be done?



Open your router settings and hunt around for "SNMP" or "Trap" settings. Usually it would be under tabs/pages for "Access Management". [Note that quoted phrases might be different for your particular device]
Now, once you find the proper page, you should have (among many) three boxes for
1. *Trap Host*: Enter the DHCP-assigned or manually set IP for your network device (PC/IP Phone/Cell/TV whatever) in this box. Note that if you are NOT using manually-assigned IP (as opposed to DHCP-assigned), then every time your IP (not BSNL assigned external IP, but internal network ID assigned by DHCP) changes (for the device from where Networx is monitoring your WAN traffic), you will have to re-assign the IP here in this box.
2. *Get Community*: (or something similar to get): Enter a strong passphrase here (note that your device might have length/character restrictions).
3. *Set Community*: (or something similar to set): Enter a strong passphrase here (note that your device might have length/character restrictions).
Usually, for 2 and 3, you might see that the default value is already assigned to "public". I recommend you change it to a custom value, which only you are aware of.

Now, in the networked device (PC/IP Phone/Cell/TV whatever), where Networx is running and from where you want to monitor the WAN traffic from, open Networx settings, hit CTRL + O (<-- not a zero) to open hidden options.
Scroll down till you find "*Router SNMP community*" and set the value to the value you set in Point 2 above (*GET Community*).

Now click on Ok and close the settings page.
Open the settings page again (NOT the Hidden Options), select the "*Monitor my router rather than this computer*" link and in IP address, enter the IP of your router and in WAN interface, select the "Virtual Circuit" (PVC0,1,2,3 etc. whichever you have used to configure your PPPoE settings) or ISP mode (depending on what Networx shows you - its intuitive, you will know).

And now Networx should be monitoring traffic between BSNL and *ANY* of your networked devices through this router.


----------



## kg11sgbg (Apr 24, 2013)

ithehappy said:


> This site, BSNL Customer Care Portal
> Yes they are asking for the BB user id. When I give one according to their rule, they won't accept it still! Maybe Mario is right, it's their on that doc when I first took the connection.


Buddy ,you need to have seperate ID's and passwords for each.

In my case:  

CRM                (CRM portal,I have one ID and password)

*portal.bsnl.in                                (Online Payment portal,I have a separate ID and another password)

Finally,the User ID (Constant/Unchanged) and Password(changed accordingly) provided by BSNL for its net connection...which is the PRIMARY one.

Friend, I have 3 separate ID's and 3 separate corresponding passwords,for the above mentioned sites of BSNL. NO CONFLICTS + NO ISSUES + NO PROB LEM TILL DATE...


----------



## Vignesh B (Apr 24, 2013)

^^ Same here.
But the problem OP is facing here is with the CRM portal ID. It is asking for a "BB user ID", which he's not able to provide(rather the website is not accepting).
If I remember correctly, he has tried creating a custom BB user ID, tried the user ID with which connects to the internet but in vain.


----------



## kg11sgbg (Apr 26, 2013)

Then he needs to contact the Local exchange of BSNL to the Technical Officer who oversees the Broadband Network of BSNL.
OP must shed his emotion(rage + ego) otherwise he needs to change to other network(different ISP) or comply with the wretched status of his own BSNL network.

NO OTHER CHOICES.....


----------



## ithehappy (May 19, 2013)

Mario said:


> Open your router settings and hunt around for "SNMP" or "Trap" settings. Usually it would be under tabs/pages for "Access Management". [Note that quoted phrases might be different for your particular device]
> Now, once you find the proper page, you should have (among many) three boxes for
> 1. *Trap Host*: Enter the DHCP-assigned or manually set IP for your network device (PC/IP Phone/Cell/TV whatever) in this box. Note that if you are NOT using manually-assigned IP (as opposed to DHCP-assigned), then every time your IP (not BSNL assigned external IP, but internal network ID assigned by DHCP) changes (for the device from where Networx is monitoring your WAN traffic), you will have to re-assign the IP here in this box.
> 2. *Get Community*: (or something similar to get): Enter a strong passphrase here (note that your device might have length/character restrictions).
> ...


Hey Mario thanks. And sorry for the late reply. You see I opened the SNMP settings for my router, it was hidden, but after opening I see this page,


Spoiler



*img841.imageshack.us/img841/2126/dg834g.jpg


Any idea what to do now?


----------



## Mario (May 19, 2013)

ithehappy said:


> Hey Mario thanks. And sorry for the late reply. You see I opened the SNMP settings for my router, it was hidden, but after opening I see this page,
> Any idea what to do now?



Check "Turn SNMP On", type a passphrase in "Read Community Name", Click Apply, Reboot router (probably optional).
Now, do the rest of the settings in Networx, like I have mentioned in my previous post and report back if it works or not.


----------



## ithehappy (May 20, 2013)

Okay, will do that when I have my WiFi enabled cell and report back. Thanks again.
Btw, by passphrase you mean a password right?


----------



## pratyush997 (May 20, 2013)

LOL
*i.imgur.com/0rP6iH7.png?1


----------



## Mario (May 20, 2013)

ithehappy said:


> Okay, will do that when I have my WiFi enabled cell and report back. Thanks again.
> Btw, by passphrase you mean a password right?



Use anything except for the word "public". ["public" is kind of like the default string that most vendors would put in that field, like they use the string "admin" for the router administration password by default]


----------



## ithehappy (May 23, 2013)

How is connection today? At 9 am it was slow, and now I just got back and its same! 5-10 KB/s, sometimes even not that.


----------



## whitestar_999 (May 23, 2013)

check snr(>15) & attn(<50) values in modem when this happens.also check for any crc/bit errors.


----------



## ithehappy (May 23, 2013)

Just got solved now 
Maybe they weren't aware.


----------



## kg11sgbg (May 23, 2013)

whitestar_999 said:


> check snr(>15) & attn(<50) values in modem when this happens.also check for any crc/bit errors.


Friend @whitestar,I am having presently this(Modem:*D-Link DSL-2520U ADSL2+ modem/router*):


> Statistics -- ADSL
> 
> Mode: 	ADSL2+
> Type: 	Fast
> ...


Is it O.K.?


----------



## whitestar_999 (May 24, 2013)

upstream snr is very low.it should at least be 15 for stable connection.since other values are ok maybe it is just a case of some loose connection.disconnect & reconnect(this time a bit forcefully but not too much) telephone wire into the adsl splitter & between splitter & modem.


----------



## ithehappy (May 31, 2013)

Mario said:


> Check "Turn SNMP On", type a passphrase in "Read Community Name", Click Apply, Reboot router (probably optional).
> Now, do the rest of the settings in Networx, like I have mentioned in my previous post and report back if it works or not.


Okay Mario, I have done what you said, but I can't access that WAN interface option. It's blank!
Here is what I did,
Opened my router's SNMP page and did this,


Spoiler



*img547.imageshack.us/img547/5582/networxsnmp.jpg


Then I went to Networx on my PC and did what you said (the router's IP address is the one I see under 'default gateway' after typing ipconfig in cmd right?), but that WAN interface tab is giving me no option,


Spoiler



*img571.imageshack.us/img571/9785/networx.jpg

*img197.imageshack.us/img197/9785/networx.jpg



So what's the problem? My router is not SNMP supported?


----------



## Mario (May 31, 2013)

@ithehappy:

Hmm, I forgot to tell you to add the trap host!
In the SNMP page on your router, can you add the IP address of the computer where Networx is installed to the System Location box and repeat the same steps as earlier again?

BTW, please confirm if you are using PPPoE?

I did some googling but I am not sure which box [System Name/Contact/Location] is the "trap host" for Cisco devices. Hopefully, its system location. Check if it works with this configuration.

Edit: Post your router model please.


----------



## kg11sgbg (Jun 8, 2013)

To all the @TDF Friends:--->

I again admit and say "Dum Dum" Telephone exchange of BSNL is really doing a superb job.

They are trying their best to uplift and upgrade their service to us the Broadband Customers.

Yesterday,after returning from my office I found that BSNL BB network was down,though the call(Telephone) facility was open and O.K.

I phoned at BSNL's Complaint No. *18003451504*(IVRS, totally toll free) ,and was provided with a complaint docket number against my telephone number.

PLAN is 950ULD BSNL Dataone Broadband.

Today,being Saturday,our office closes at 1:30p.m.

After I returned home,I was told by my wife that BSNL(Dum Dum Exchg.) telephoned me(I was at office...!!!) at my residence(Fixed Tel. No.)and queried about my problem. They also told to my wife,that the server(Dum Dum Exchg.) went down/crashed yesterday evening onwards.
They are in an emergency mode to repair the server fault,such that the Broadband lines in our area gets restored ASAP.

Ultimately Broadband lines are restored and running completely O.K. as of NOW.

*www.speedtest.net/result/2760245585.png

Very much short of 4Mbps,as I haven't passed the 8GB FUP mark till now...

But Friends,what is this?(*Added on 17:37 or so* today...)



> WELCOME TO BSNL BROADBAND (Multiplay Network) SPEED TESTER PORTAL
> 
> 
> Your IP Address is: 117.*.*.* *Date Of Test:08-06-2013* *17:35:18*   <----* Note the TIME which is currently taken*
> ...



Which one is true? 
The above one taken from BSNL site OR the image snap taken from SPEEDTEST.NET...


----------



## Mario (Jun 8, 2013)

Both are "true"! Speedtest is more "reliable" or rather "realistic" depending on the server you chose for the test.


----------



## Vignesh B (Jun 8, 2013)

kg11sgbg said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The second one from the BSNL states the maximum speed that your connection can extract irrespective of your plan. Its only useful decide on which plan to take, like now you know any plan above 6Mbps is a waste for you.
And as stated by Mario, speedtest.net's speed indicates the speed you can download from their server and that depends on the distance. And it presents almost your actual speed. 
Remember, your usual download speeds won't get increased above the speed cap of your plan.


----------



## kg11sgbg (Jun 8, 2013)

^^





> Very much short of 4Mbps,as I haven't passed the 8GB FUP mark till now...



Suddenly after repairs it seems that the speed of Broadband has taken a hit??!!


----------



## Vignesh B (Jun 8, 2013)

Getting 1.11 Mbps out of 4Mbps is not something to be proud of! Since you're testing on a Hyderabad server, that is the speed that you will be getting normally. Unless that server was heavily loaded during the time of testing.
I think you didn't get my previous point. The BSNL speed test indicates the maximum speed your connection can handle, *regardless of what your current plan is" *It depends on your line quality. The actual speed that you'll get will never be above your plan's speed cap.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Jun 9, 2013)

also remember that by default the speed cap at local exchange DSLAM is set at 2mbps so to get 4mbps or above speed you need to contact local exchange to raise this speed cap.just confirm that after server reset/repair they did not change back your DSLAM speed cap to 2mbps.


----------



## kg11sgbg (Jun 9, 2013)

Vignesh B said:


> Getting 1.11 Mbps out of 4Mbps is not something* to be proud of*! Since you're testing on a Hyderabad server, that is the speed that you will be getting normally. Unless that server was heavily loaded during the time of testing.
> I think you didn't get my previous point. The BSNL speed test indicates the maximum speed your connection can handle, *regardless of what your current plan is" *It depends on your line quality. The actual speed that you'll get will never be above your plan's speed cap.



I think Vignesh you totally missed my point or misunderstood.

Where is the question of proudness? IN FACT I AM EMOTIONALLY REVERSE...
By "hit" I meant,that instead of the claimed speed of 4Mbps,the speed has been reduced to 1.11Mbps.In this context the word hit should have been replaced with "sucks" or "crash" or ...


*www.speedtest.net/result/2761719729.png

My latest result...
Hopefully it stays according to conditions.


----------



## Vignesh B (Jun 9, 2013)

^^ Ok, now got your point! My bad.
Anyway congrats on your latest speed. Hope the spike stays forever.


----------



## kg11sgbg (Jun 9, 2013)

Thanks buddy!!!


----------



## sygeek (Jul 19, 2013)

Still getting retarded pings on BSNL since this problem. Usually 400-600ms on international and 150-200ms+ on Indian servers.


----------



## gopi_vbboy (Jul 19, 2013)

I am still wondering wt* is going on with bsnl for 2 days...getting constant 2-4mbps after fup on ul950....sounds like theres some news coming in..


----------



## Vignesh B (Jul 20, 2013)

sygeek said:


> Still getting retarded pings on BSNL since this problem. Usually 400-600ms on international and 150-200ms+ on Indian servers.


I remember reading somewhere in the forum that to increase ping rates in Chennai and Bangalore, BSNL is re-routing the connections for other consumers. It went something like to connect to a server in Singapore, rather than routing through the sea link from Chennai, it goes all the way to Los Angeles via Japan and then comes back to Singapore. 



gopi_vbboy said:


> I am still wondering wt* is going on with bsnl for 2 days...getting constant 2-4mbps after fup on ul950....sounds like theres some news coming in..


Even I have started getting the spike up to 4Mbps since yesterday evening. Am sorry to disappoint you once again, but this is a common occurrence with BSNL. Don't keep your hopes too high.
Yes, even I do be happy if some news is really coming up from BSNL's side.
Another thing that I've noticed is that am usually connected to 117.x.x.x based IPs( NIB 2 ?), but when I get these spikes, am connected to 59.x.x.x (NIB 1?). Any reason behind that?


----------



## gopi_vbboy (Jul 20, 2013)

> Even I have started getting the spike up to 4Mbps since yesterday evening. Am sorry to disappoint you once again, but this is a common occurrence with BSNL. Don't keep your hopes too high.
> Yes, even I do be happy if some news is really coming up from BSNL's side.
> Another thing that I've noticed is that am usually connected to 117.x.x.x based IPs( NIB 2 ?), but when I get these spikes, am connected to 59.x.x.x (NIB 1?). Any reason behind that?



Ya man i have never got such spikes atleast in last one year post fup... its not spike, i get constant speed...
downloaded 12gbs of  1080p movies yesterday itself lol...watever hope it stays.. 

btw I get ip in 117.x range and 59.x is never assigned .


----------



## gopi_vbboy (Jul 31, 2013)

bsnl is giving full speed only in torrents


----------



## baiju (Aug 1, 2013)

BSNL is very unreliable since a few months. I get lots of disconnection. Recently bsnl checked the line and it worked fine for a few days. Today morning I switched off the modem to reset the connection so as to get the maximum FUP speed, but after turning on the modem the connection is not establishing even after hours.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Aug 1, 2013)

always check your snr & attn values in modem info page.snr values should be 15 or above & attn values must be less than 50.


----------



## gopi_vbboy (Aug 1, 2013)

^^ thanks whitestar for that info


----------



## ujjwal007 (Aug 1, 2013)

just jumped to airtel from bsnl  
after using bsnl from 3 years i can say that it sucks disconnections every few mins and server down olmost every week  got frustrated with it from few months so finally came up with a solution lets see how this airtel works


----------



## sygeek (Aug 1, 2013)

Been trying to reset my password at bsnl's portal, selfcare.ndc.bsnl.co.in but I'm not getting any notification on my email address regarding the new password. Anyone else have this problem?


----------



## baiju (Aug 1, 2013)

baiju said:


> BSNL is very unreliable since a few months. I get lots of disconnection. Recently bsnl checked the line and it worked fine for a few days. Today morning I switched off the modem to reset the connection so as to get the maximum FUP speed, but after turning on the modem the connection is not establishing even after hours.



Contacted bsnl exchange and after a few hours the problem is solved. Problem was some kind of blown fuse at exchange end.



whitestar_999 said:


> always check your snr & attn values in modem info page.snr values should be 15 or above & attn values must be less than 50.



snr and attenuation seems to be within the limits

SNR Margin	:	 39.1 	 6.1	db
Line Attenuation	:	 11.3 	 8.3 	db


----------



## gagan_kumar (Aug 1, 2013)

is it true that unlimited 2 mbps plan will be there by bsnl because of some TRAi reforms??


----------



## sygeek (Aug 1, 2013)

gta0gagan said:


> is it true that unlimited 2 mbps plan will be there by bsnl because of some TRAi reforms??


source?


----------



## whitestar_999 (Aug 1, 2013)

*@baiju,your snr value of 6.1 is very bad.it must be above 15 based on your good attn values.*poor snr values results in frequent disconnections.


----------



## sygeek (Aug 1, 2013)

How's mine?

*i.imgur.com/zxcGd0p.png


----------



## whitestar_999 (Aug 1, 2013)

^^your modem is not using the standard scale to show values but using 0.1dB scale so divide these values by 10 to get standard values:
snr:7.4 16.3
attn: 23.5 13.3
your downstream snr of 7.4 is poor.it should be at least 15 considering your downstream attn is 23.5.


----------



## baiju (Aug 1, 2013)

It is heavy rain here since two months and I think this must be the reason for such low values. Interesting thing is that the exchange is hardly 300 meter away. My connection is 512kbps UL, the normal download speed is around 55kBps. During FUP period it is only 90kBps.

Reading just now:



DownstreamUpstreamSNR Margin37.512.2Line Attenuation11.38.7

Is this good?

Modem is TP-Link


----------



## Vignesh B (Aug 1, 2013)

^^ Good enough for a stable connection.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Aug 2, 2013)

attn value depends on wire length(aka distance from exchange) so nearer you are to exchange lower will be the this value.SNR depends on noise in the line which has practically nothing to do with distance.during monsoon season SNR usually drops but as long as it remains above 10 at all times you should not face disconnection issues.


----------



## sabre23 (Aug 6, 2013)

whitestar_999 said:


> attn value depends on wire length(aka distance from exchange) so nearer you are to exchange lower will be the this value.SNR depends on noise in the line which has practically nothing to do with distance.during monsoon season SNR usually drops but as long as it remains above 10 at all times you should not face disconnection issues.


 
ADSLTypeFast PathStatusSHOWTIMEDownstreamUpstreamData rate(Kbps)2048256Noise Margin1322Output power(dBm)1220Attenuation(dB)166


Please Help me with these. I am using BSNL broadband from 2006 and never faced this type of serious issue before.
Most of the time My Broadband throws Request Time Out from last 1 month though Disconnection issue is very limited. Local exchange SDO says Request time out issue is out of his hands and can only be solved by higher ranks.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Aug 8, 2013)

if dsl link is stable & you are connected & still facing issues with browsing then try changing default dns servers to google dns servers or opendns.just google search & you will get lots of info.


----------



## aniketana (Aug 11, 2013)

Yes,BSNL dns most of the times is not working.If you are using Desktop change the IP address of your computer manually (IP:192.168.1.2 mask 255.255.255.0and gateway 192.168.1.1) and configure  open DNS server IP address as DNS server. If laptop change DNS server address in modem.


----------



## comrade (Aug 26, 2013)

aniketana said:


> Yes,BSNL dns most of the times is not working.If you are using Desktop change the IP address of your computer manually (IP:192.168.1.2 mask 255.255.255.0and gateway 192.168.1.1) and configure  open DNS server IP address as DNS server. If laptop change DNS server address in modem.



A more easier way to change dns on the fly would be using DNS Jumper. Dns Jumper v1.0.5 « Sordum.org.


----------

